# The Intel SSD Holiday Contest



## Chipp

Intel really, really likes giving out solid state drives - and to get us through the end of the year, you've got yet another chance to win one!









Up for grabs this time are Intel's 520 Series SSDs, 3 120gb drives in total, for 3 lucky winners to be drawn shortly after the contest ends on December 31st, 2012.

You're probably familiar with the entry process by now; all you need to do is post your answer to the following two questions in this thread:
Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


Full terms and conditions can be found here (and for our international friends, you'll note any restrictions on residency have been removed - if it is legal for you to participate in a contest like this where you live, you can!) :

http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-ssd-holiday-contest-terms-and-conditions

Good luck, get your entries in!

*Winners Announced !*
Quote:


> Hello OCN,
> 
> Apologies for the delay in announcing the winners. I am however pleased to announce our Winners of the Intel SSD contest below.
> 
> *TwilightEscape
> 
> jimmerk
> 
> cytoSiN*
> 
> Winners please PM me your shipping information and Title the PM ''Winner of Intel SSD'' and we will get your prizes off to you.
> 
> Thank you to our sponsors and thank you to the community for participating. We hope you enjoy your new SSD
> 
> Regards,
> ENTERPRISE


----------



## snitchkilla11

yes i do own 2 ssd.one samsung and one m4..and i wana buy a intel or another samsung to replace my m4.

brand is most important to me.


----------



## Loosenut

I own 2 ssd crucial m4

other- reputation


----------



## mahiv87

1. *Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a Crucial M4 256GB SSD and a Kingston HyperX 3k 120GB. I plan on purchasing another 256GB SSD, either Crucial or Plextor.

2. *What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability


----------



## xXSebaSXx

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own an OCZ Vertex 2 60GB. Getting long in the tooth now so I'll be upgrading that some time in the next 3 months. As far as brands go; I'm not really "in love" with any brand; I'll go with what has good performance to price ratio. Most likely OCZ Vetex 4 or Samsung 840.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price to performance ratio and reliability.


----------



## Sqrldg

1. I do not currently own an SSD but I plan on buying two in the near future which will most likely be a Samsung, Crucial or Intel depending on price.

2. Price / Performance

And thanks OCN and Intel for another awesome giveaway!


----------



## kelvintheiah

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I don't own any SSD yet buy im planning to buy SSD's like Intel,Crucial, Kingston brands.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Definitely its the price next is the performance.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently have a OCZ Agility 4 256GB for my boot drive and I'm considering grabbing a few more as prices go down. I'm looking at OCZ, Intel, Samsung and Patriot Memory in that order.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price>Performance>Brand is the order of things I considered before buying my Agility and I'll probably follow the same formula again.


----------



## General123

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own both a Intel and a OCZ ssd. I would consider Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Plextor and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price to performance ratio and reliability is very important to me.


----------



## UNOE

1. Currently own two SSD by Samsung. I would consider Intel, Samsung, Plextor If I was purchasing. I'm not expecting to purchase any more this month unless a client ask for one.
2. Performance is first consideration then Price.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Full terms and conditions can be found here (*and for our international friends, you'll note any restrictions on residency have been removed - if it is legal for you to participate in a contest like this where you live, you can!*) :


Excellent and yes where i live this is no problem









1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

i own;
1: Samsung 830 128GB
2: Crucial M4 64GB

Intel or Plextor is other brands i would consider.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and reliability.


----------



## ErOR

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own a Intel 320 80GB SSD. I was considering getting another one for some RAID0









*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Being a student I'm always after the best deal but usually the most important consideration is bang for buck.
I owned a original OCZ Vertex since they came down in price and never looked back, after it died so my consideration changed.
Reliability and the price are my most important considerations.

Thanks for the giveaway OCN & Intel


----------



## trisx

Question 1 - I own 128Gb Samsung 830. Might be getting Intel 520 larger capacity SSD in near future

Question 2 - Performance is the 1st. Last but not least, as always reliability which I can count on


----------



## MarvinDessica

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*Yes, Corsair Force 3 120GB.

Want to upgrade from this for something a bit faster.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance first, Brand second, price 3rd.


----------



## Struzzin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB, I plan on purchasing another SSD for my laptop.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability


----------



## Emissary of Pain

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I am currently looking at getting my first SSD (prices are insane in my country) ... I am currently looking at either the Intel 520 180gb or the Corsair Force GT 180gb ... leaning towards the cleaner look at more reliability of the 520 though

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and Brand (Reliability) ... ... All SSD's in my country are terribly priced so price isn't a factor but you need to make sure you get a fast drive from a brand that backs their name with quality ...


----------



## DuckieHo

1) Yes, own Intel, OCZ, Corsair currently. Considering Samsung and OCZ in future

2. Price


----------



## Zombiechow

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own two 240 Intel 520 SSD's. Prior to my purchase decision, I considered the OCZ Vertex 4 and the Samsung 840 Pro.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

The reliability of the overall unit (Firmware and NAND.) Speed was not a huge consideration.


----------



## cdoublejj

1. I own 2 SSDs, 1 crucial m4 and 1 Mushkin. I plan on buying more SSDs in the future.

2. The most important to me is price since most SSDs blow HDDs out of the water.


----------



## zatoichi

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Don't currently own an ssd, Do plan to get one, any of the above.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, performance


----------



## Grath

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I have never owned a good one, I had a first gen 32gb that was on its last leg and the newer hard drive still beat it in benchmarks and boot up time. Plus the ssd was very glitchy, freezes, the system would stall for a bit, then lag when trying to browse around. I don't know if I didn't have it set up right or if the drive was going bad. I am thinking about getting either a Intel, OCZ, Samsung, or Crucial for my next drive. They all seem like great brands.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

I would like reliability for the most part. I hear a lot of older gen drives tend to fail or get slower over time. I want a drive that will stay strong for as long as I own it. I don't want to drop a bunch of money on a drive, then have it fail a year later. Another thing is the price, I won't pay half the price of what I payed for my laptop for the drive either when I am doing fine with my hard drives.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Bradey

1) i have a ocz agility 60gb
will be looking at reviews for best brand / drive to meet 2)
2) price and perfomance


----------



## DaFirnz

1} I currently own 2 SSDs, and an unused at the moment, cache ssd. I would like to replace the ssd I purchased as a boot drive on my desktop because I ended up getting a "lesser" SSD due to a sale and they were all sold out of the Intel's. I was a bit shocked at the difference between it and the generation or 2 older one in my laptop. I would like to replace it with an *Intel*, Samsung or Corsair.

2} Now having purchased a "lesser" SSD the most important factors would be reputation then price vs performance.


----------



## eBombzor

1. No, I only plan on buying OCZ, Samsung, and Intel SSDs.

2. By far the firmware.


----------



## dizzy4

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Own: Corsair Force GT, Corsair Force 3, Samsung 470, Corsair Nova
Plans: Intel, Corsair, Samsung, Mushkin or A-data

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance first, Price Second, Power Draw third (laptops only)

Thanks to Intel and OCN!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?


I own a SSD. I plan on getting any brand at the best value in the near future.
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


price and performance


----------



## SpykeZ

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

_No but I think now that the technology has had a couple years to mature I'm ready to try one out. I haven't bought anything for this computer in 4 years since it's all been great to me. I think it's ready to welcome a nice SSD! I've been looking around and the 3 I looked at has been Intel, Samsung and G.Skill. Right now it's between Samsung and Intel!_

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)*?

_Performance is going to be great compared to a 7200 no matter what one I get as far as I'm aware. So right now the most important thing to me is reliability and price per GB. Reliability is the most important thing in a hard drive no matter what and I don't want to be losing information anytime soon or in the future. So the longer it can last the happier of a customer I am_

Thanks for the contest and good luck to all the posters here!


----------



## golfergolfer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB SSD I would like to purchase a new one as well whether it be another Crucial, Samsung, or intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability/Brand


----------



## sktfreak

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I don't, however I do plan to buy one when I build my next gaming rig, within the next 6 months. I would consider Intel and OCZ when buying an SSD.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price/performance ratio and brand reliability.


----------



## jellis142

I own a Samsung 830







Amazing drive, I plan on getting at least one for the OS on ALL of my systems.

I go for something different; I went for Samsung because it was a great price, comparable performance and ran on it's own controller. And so far, it's holding up just as well as Sandforce/Marvell. I may have spelled that wrong, either I mentioned a comic or a controller haha.


----------



## Boi 1da

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB SSD. I plan on purchasing a 256GB SSD, either Crucial or samsung.

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability, performance, and brand.


----------



## ydna666

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I have a OCZ Vertex 2 120GB. Looking to buy another in the future. Considering OCZ.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price > Performance > Brand*


----------



## oats2012

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own an intel 320 120 gb in my laptop and a samsung 840 250 gb in my desktop. YES i was planning on getting another soon to help out my mom's PC since its slow









2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

RELIABILITY! performance to price balance is always great and i definately want a fast drive, but i'm willing to put in a few more dollars to make sure that the performance has equally impressive reliability for years after purchase







hence why intel SSD are so great!


----------



## MarlowXim

A1. I currently own 3 x SSDs for 3 different machines, 1 from Corsair and 2 x from OCZ. I would consider purchasing Samsung, Intel or Plextor currently due to using Marvell controllers. However I'm not currently looking for new SSD, not in the current budget.

A2. In making a purchase price point is important as well as data stability.


----------



## TwilightEscape

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently have a 120gb OCZ Vertex 3. I am looking to upgrade to a 250gb or larger SSD soon as I max out the space on my current rather easily. I might go for a Vertex 4 or another brand, undecided as of yet.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Mix of price and performance. As long as it performances quite well and isn't outrageously expensive it's good with me. Failure rates and firmware issues also come into play as originally my V3 had the sandforce issues but that got cleared up quite nicely after a bit.


----------



## MPXx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes currently i have 2x32Gb Mtron Mobi(keep it from old times), one Transcend 16Gb ide module (Via Epia-M),one OCZ Vertex 2 60Gb (Laptop)
and one Kingston V+200 120Gb on main system and im planning to buy one biger in Gb"s.
Brand still dont know probably Intel>OCZ>Plextor >Patriot

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Brand -->Price-->Perfomance--> Warranty.


----------



## AtomTM

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
- No I don't own one, but I sure am planning to buy one in the future. I am considering Intel, Samsung and Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
- The most important thing to consider is the performance, after which comes the price and brand.


----------



## JAM3S121

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
I currently own a Crucial M4 64Gb SSD I use as a boot drive. It is fast and reliable, but I definitely want more storage as I plan to upgrade to a Haswell System next year. I have been considering a Crucial, Samsung or Intel SSD. I have owned products from each company and all have held up.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability, performance, price. I want the best mix of all things. When buying my first ssd I wanted a fast boot drive, with little to no worry about reliability. Now I need more space because the speed is addicting of a SSD!


----------



## Baldy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No I currently do not own an SSD, in fact I have never owned an SSD...yet. I have been on the lookout for an SSD since the Black Friday Sales though.

I'm rather open to all brands, considering how each brand may have it's good and bad drives. However, brands which I personally favor to a greater extent would be Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Being a student, price-performance ratio as well as reliability weigh as the most important deciding factors for me when I am looking at certain SSDs. Capacity-wise, a 120GB drive is exactly what I am eyeing


----------



## trendy

1. I do own an Intel SSD. I do not plan on buying one in the very near future.

2. I consider price vs performance and how long the SSD is rated to last.


----------



## mat459

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own a Crucial M4 128Gb and a 90Gb OCZ Agility 3. I'm not really considering buying anymore in the near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
After I had some reliability issues with my first SSD, I look for performance and reliability.


----------



## wanako

1. I currently own 2 Crucial M4 128GB SSDs. Every time I build a computer I try to put an SSD in. I always buy Crucial M4s but of varying sizes depending on the system and the customer.

2. Reliability is the most important aspect of an SSD for me, then performance. In my eyes, Crucial has had an incredible record as of late and I will continue to stick with them.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?


I currently do not own an SSD however do hope to get one in the near future. I haven't given it too much consideration yet but I know with my financial situation I would have to go for best for my budget. I would try and get the largest for the budget possible. I know from reviews and from browsing the forums that Intel SSD's are top quality and would obviously prefer to get one if possible.
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


It would strictly be best performance and highest capacity possible within my budget. I have yet to lose my SSD virginity so I do not have first hand experience to go off.


----------



## mark3510

1. *Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I don't own an SSD since I cannot afford it atm. I'm hoping to get one next year once we got our bonus and I'm opting for an Intel 330 SSD Series 120GB which has good reviews online and fits my budget.

2. *What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

A. Price - For the less than average people this is what matters first. No matter how good the performance is...if I cant afford it then its a no
B. Performance - Once I've settled on the price, the next thing I look at is its performance. It maybe cheap but if it performs well as advertised then I'm sold.
C. Support - Last and not the least...


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own one.

Yes I would like to purchase one in the future.

Intel, Crucial and Samsung are the only brands I consider.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability


----------



## choLOL

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own an SSD, but I am planning on purchasing one early next year. The brands I'm looking at are Intel, Samsung, and Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability and performance-price ratio


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently do no own an SSD, I planned on getting one but my hours at work have been slowly decreasing making it impossible to do any upgrades for my computer. If I could purchase one Intel or Crucial would be one of the brands I would look into getting.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

I would say the price vs performance vs size. These three factors are probably what everyone is looking at and take into consideration when it comes to SSD. I would want to purchase an SSD that I think would be a decent price but be also worth the money.


----------



## kyismaster

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, Samsung, Kingston, Crucial, Intel and Corsair.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Speed, Longevity, and best bang for the buck.


----------



## nubbinator

1. Yes I do. I'm planning on adding another in the next year or so. I'm looking at Samsung, Plextor, and Intel.

2. Reliability.


----------



## CryingStar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I dont have a ssd currently. I plan on purchasing one soon next year. I plan on buying Intel or Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance only!


----------



## topdog

I do currently own an SSD and I am planning on purchasing either an Intel, Crucial or Samsung drive in the near future

The most important consideration for me is performance and reliability


----------



## Beakz

1.Yes I currently own a OCZ Vertex3 128gb.
2. The most important thing for me is aesthetics, price, proformance, and the name brand... i bought the vertex out of sheer black Friday bargaining... would much rather have an Intel, Samsung, or Kingston SSD... but eh what can ya do


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

no i don't own a SSD currently as for brands Samsung , and Intel

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

balance of price and performance

good luck and happy holidays to everyone


----------



## Farmer Boe

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own an OCZ Vertex 4 128GB, OCZ Agility 3 60GB, Crucial M4's in Raid-0, Corsair Force 3 240GB.
I plan on purchasing another from Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price!


----------



## Hukkel

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own two Samsung 830 64GB SSDs.

I am probably going to buy an Intel 330 180GB for my other pc.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/performance ratio.

Tyvm for allowing International members now as well


----------



## kzone75

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

- I have a Kingston HyperX 120GB and an OCZ Agility 3 120GB. Planning another SSD in the near future. Running out of space..

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

- Price, performance..


----------



## mr soft

In thanks.

Currently own 2 SSDs , I will be looking for a bigger one in the not too distant future. Considering : Intel , Samsung, Crucial.

The most important consideration for me is reliability.

Thanks for the international love.


----------



## ConradTP

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?


Yes, still using a 64gb Crucial M4 and I'm planning to buy a Samsung or maybe another Crucial SSD before the year ends.

Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


Reliability > Price / Performance


----------



## Sakumo

1.Yes, and probably not unless a huge sale goes on.

2.Reliability then price then performance, in that order.


----------



## yottabyte

1. Currently run the Samsung 840 120GB and will be looking to get another samsung or intel in the future for more space.
2. Brand. Samsung and Intel are the names I trust


----------



## Eaglake

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a Corsair GT 120Gb SSD
I plan on getting a second 120Gb SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Most important is Price and reliability.


----------



## Kittencake

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes and possibly getting another G.Skill Phoenix 120gb ssd

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand and Performance , I love the fast loading of windows


----------



## techtwist

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I dont have any SSD as of this time but im planning to have one soon. At first i was considering the Vertex 4 or the Intel SSD (not sure with the model) but im still not sure which one to chose. But maybe i'll decide once its time for me to buy the SSD.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

I'd say performance when i plan to buy an SSD. What's important is how it performs for my daily use whether for caching, storage, etc. and how long it will last.


----------



## aiya

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No but planning on getting one soon. Considering Samsung, Crucial, OCZ, Kingston and Intel

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Reliability, Performance, Brand


----------



## StayFrosty

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I don't currently own a SSD but when I do get one it'll have to be from either Intel or Samsung.









*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*

I try to go for the most reputable brand there is and from the research I've done it's either Intel or Samsung and I'll great performance for my money's worth with those brands (You listening Crucial?).


----------



## Otacon

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
- I do not currently own an SSD, but have been considering getting one for a while. If I
were to do so, it would most likely be a Samsung 840 Pro, however the Crucial M4
and Intel 520 are also very high on my list.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
- While performance is probably the #1 factor that I would consider when it came to
purchasing an SSD, reliability is still EXTREMELY important (almost, if not, equal
to performance in my eyes).


----------



## carmas

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I don't own an SSD, but I will purchase one in the near future (February/March 2013 at latest). The brands I am considering are mainly Samsung and Intel

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
At the first place I consider a good balance of Performance and Reliability. Then comes Price.


----------



## nawon72

I do not own an SSD, but I plan on buying an Intel, Crucial, or Samsung SSD when I see it on sale.
Reliability is the most important in choosing an SSD, then price and performance.


----------



## Rayce185

1. I own three Supertalent UltraDrive GX2 64GB SSD's, but I'm looking for something newer. Either Intel, OCZ, Corsair or Samsung.

2. Performance and Reliability.


----------



## iamwardicus

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future?

Yes, My wife has a Vertex 4, and I would like to get a SSD for my personal computer someday as well.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Personally I go based on price as the performance aspect isn't overly noticeable to me on the personal level. They are all faster than the platter based storage devices I have.


----------



## Sped

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own a Vertex 2 120GB and a Samsung 840 Pro 256GB. I don't plan on buying anymore within the next half year.
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance and reliability are the most important to me. At least with a hard drive, you can usually tell when the drive is about to die. SSDs could go out quickly in a myriad of ways.


----------



## Ergates

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I currently own an OCZ Agility 3, bought purely for size vs price.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

I'd consider a combination of all three factors to get the most performance and quality for a reasonable price.


----------



## ngcarson

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do, I am planning on adding a second just for my games. I'm considering Intel, Kingston, or OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

The most important consideration I make when purchasing an SSD is the review outlook from all of the main sites I visit.


----------



## P?P?!

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I have a OCZ drive only purchased it because of the sweet deal on black friday , but I have always been an intel / samsung fan of there ssd product line.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price is always first choice for me then performance.


----------



## RRayhan77

1. I had one for a few days. OCZ vertex 4, sold it off for urgent cash.

2. Performance matters. I will try a not so popular brand, if performance is good.

Thank you Intel and OCN for the giveaway.


----------



## MFLucky

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yeah I've got a couple. I'd like to get one for my laptop however - either Intel or Samsung if I were to buy tomorrow.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

In order: Reliability, price, performance, brand


----------



## Alatar

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I have a single aging intel 80GB X25-M ssd, and yes I've been looking at buying a new one at some point. Mostly considering intel or samsung drives.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

The single most important thing for me with SSDs is definitely price.


----------



## Aximous

1. I have an old OCZ Vertex 2, and I'm planning on upgrading to a 256GB one, probably Crucial or Samsung.

2. Price / performance ratio and reliability.


----------



## coffeejunky

Awesome, thanks to Intel and OCN, good to see no geographical restrictions









*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own a Crucial M4. Probably will upgrade when I see a very good deal for a 256GB drive. Brands would be Crucial, Intel, Samsung and Plextor

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability, support and price mostly


----------



## PinkPenguin

1. I currently own 2 Kingston drives.

2. Price / Performance


----------



## chizijs

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own Crucial m4 128GB. Currently I am not thinking about purchasing antoher one SSD..

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Firstly price, then speed, support and of course reliability.


----------



## n3zyd

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, , or other)?

no, yes a Samsung or OCZ if they survive

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price per gb


----------



## TSXmike

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do. A 60gb OCZ agility 3 that i am using for an OS drive. I do plan on purchasing another drive in the next few months strictly for game storage. Will probably consider buying another OCZ drive.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

price, reliability.


----------



## thomasskull666

1. Crucial M4 64gb, will most likely be buying a larger one in the near future
2. Performance


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Intel 120gb ssd and am looking into getting another, either from samsung or intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance are the two most important things I consider.


----------



## tzaar0723

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yeah, I own a couple - one in my wife's rig and one in mine. I'm considering buying a couple more in the very near future to finish out another rig. The brands I'm considering are Kingston and Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability is first and foremost, speed a very close second. A decent price is always appreciated as well, but if the first two criteria are met, price isn't such a huge matter.


----------



## Conspiracy

Yes, i own a sandisk and samsung. Ran out of money to finish a proper drive setup for my video editing rig. And hope to be able to finish it properly one day.

Most important is performance and price.

Thanks!


----------



## bao28

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes! Patriot pyro 120 and Sandisk Extreme 240GB

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance/Price


----------



## soundx98

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Considering all brands
User of Samsung 830 128GB SSD, Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD, Crucial m4 128GB SSD.
Yes looking to add capacity

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance


----------



## Scars Unseen

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB SSD. Due to budget constraints and overriding priorities(planning on buying a house next year) I am not planning on buying a second drive in the near future. When I do, I will consult professional and user reviews to determine which brand and model to buy.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability. Performance is important, but if you buy a drive that is known to have a high failure rate, it's just money down the drain.*


----------



## Ellis

Thanks for this









*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Currently I have a 64GB Crucial m4. Now that I've got some firmware issues sorted out with it, I don't plan to upgrade until I can get a good jump in performance and size (256GB+) which is more affordable at the same time. I'd consider most brands really - Crucial, Samsung, Intel, OCZ, Corsair, Plextor, Mushkin, etc.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Customer experiences mainly - that is if it's known to be unreliable, I'll steer clear, and that includes the customer support too. Apart from that, the price would be the biggest factor.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I currently own a 128GB Crucial M4 and I am planning on purchasing another SSD for my 2nd rig. I am considering another Crucial M4, a Samsung or maybe an Intel

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Getting a blend of price, performance and reliability is the most important consideration for me.


----------



## Artur

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a Crucial m4.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability and brand are the most important to me.


----------



## osoben

I own 2 ssd drives but filling them fast, ocz vertex 3 128gb and 256 vertex 4 for steam games


----------



## bigkahuna360

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I'm running out of space so yes. Another OCZ Vertex 4 unless Intel 520 prices go down.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, performance, price.


----------



## NewHighScore

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I own 2 SSD's but I am not planning on purchasing one anytime soon. I would only consider Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price/Performance ratio!


----------



## Jafbuya

*1.
Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own an SSD







Sadly just too much of a luxury at the current point in time. 142gb hdd is all I've got as of right now. However I have drooled over the intel and samsung SSD's







. I've been looking into buying one but I'm just not sure if I can afford it sadly.

*2.
What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

I'd be a fool not to say performance, of course then a cheap price would be lovely.


----------



## Jafbuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osoben*
> 
> I own 2 ssd drives but filling them fast, ocz vertex 3 128gb and 256 vertex 4 for steam games


Hey









I think you're supposed to answer the questions in the following format.
Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


----------



## Wheezo

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No I do not have an SSD at this time, but I plan to get one when the price per GB goes down even more. Considering Intel, Samsung, Crucial and Corsair drives.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and reliability are my two main considerations when looking at solid state drives. I do think Intel make the best drives out of any manufacturer.

Thanks for the chance OCN and Intel


----------



## blupupher

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes and Yes. Any brand.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price and reliability.
Performance is moot for SSD's for my needs, they are all faster than mechanical drives.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes 3. I plan on buying a another very soon (either Intel or Samsung)

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

In this order, i look for Brand (Reputation and Quality), price, performance (they all seem about the same speed to the naked eye







)


----------



## Shogon

1. *Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I do own many SSD's. Intel, OCZ, and Crucial. After having an OCZ SSD, I will only consider Intel, Samsung, or Crucial.

2. *What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability and brand name.


----------



## ClickJacker

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own 2 Kingston HyperX 3k 120GB. I might buy another to use just for games and it will probably be a Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability


----------



## Dannyfern

_*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*_

I currently do not own an SSD. I am planning on upgrading when I have the funds to an *Intel 520 Series 240GB*.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability & Price vs. Performance.


----------



## cam51037

1. Yes I own an Intel 520 120 GB SSD. I'm planning to get another exact copy of my SSD and put them in RAID 1 in a few months.

2. Reliability and performance. Reliability more than performance though.


----------



## RetroSpiderman

1. Yes, Samsung

2.In order of importance: Reliability, performance, price.


----------



## Callumpy

1. I actually planned to buy an SSD around Christmas time when I have a bit more money, I don't currently own one though. I planned to get a Samsung 830 128GB.

2. The reason I want the 830 is mainly for performance and everyone else seems to recommend them. Price is also another thing that bothers me, the 830s aren't the cheapest, but they are reasonable.


----------



## MightEMatt

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, Intel 330 Series 240GB. I do not plan on buying another one in the near future, but given my success with this drive I would definitely go Intel again.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability is most important for me, with performance coming second.


----------



## mikeyzelda

*Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own a 128GB Crucial M4 (love this thing







), OCZ Agility 4 256GB (not on my current rig but it is mine







), i want another SSD to put my games on it, 128GB for Windows 7 and programs/games is getting a bit thin now a days







. Next one could be a Samsung 840 or another Crucial M4, it will be 256GB for sure though.

*What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability is #1 in my book, price is a close second, performance is third.


----------



## Seid Dark

1. I own Intel 510 120GB SSD. I need more space so I plan to get another one in the future (128-256GB). Brands that I've considered: Intel, Samsung and Crucial.
2. Reliability is the most important aspect when I consider buying SSD. Price comes next, I like models that are affordable but still have good performance.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No I don't at the moment. Yes, I am planning to purchase, possibly Intel or Kingston

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and Performance

Thanks


----------



## YonVanom

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I don't have one, but I am considering buying a 128GB Crucial M4.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

My most important consideration is reliability.


----------



## MarcN5

1) I currently own an Intel 320 6oGB. I'd like to upgrade soon to something with more capacity. Probably Intel or OCZ.
2) Price first, then performance.


----------



## CudaBoy71

1. Yes I own 3. A Patriot Pyro 120,MC 120,Crucial M4 256
2. Performance > Price.


----------



## Antykain

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own a 120GB Intel 520 Series SSD.. and love it! I plan on buying another 120 and/or 240GB Intel 520 Series soon.

_*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*_

Reliability..


----------



## NoGuru

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, I have a couple different ones. I don't really plan on buying another anytime soon.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Speed, size, price*


----------



## rainbowhash

1. I don't own one at the moment, and i'm looking at the Intel SSDs' as i can get them locally for a good price

2. Price before performance

... and again, where's the canadian math question?


----------



## thepoopscooper

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
i currently own an SSD, though i dont use it. it is an OCZ Vertex 3 120GB. i plan on buying a samsung SSD sometime in the future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability!


----------



## KaRLiToS

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own one Crucial M4 (128GB) and one OCZ Vertex 4 (256GB)

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

What is most important to me is the *performance* and *reliability*, then the *price*.


----------



## DerComissar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I currently own a Samsung 830 256GB.
I plan on purchasing another in the future. I'm considering either an Intel or Samsung SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

My most important consideration is reliability.
After that follows performance, brand, and price.


----------



## funfortehfun

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own two SSDs, a Crucial M4 and a Samsung 830. Both are great drives, and I would consider buying other Intel, Crucial, Samsung, and Plextor drives.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price/Performance ratio and brand reputation are my two biggies.


----------



## {Unregistered}

1. Don't own one but was planning to get one soon. Considering Intel, Crucial and Samsung.
2. Price / Performance ratio, provided the SSD is at least 120 GB.


----------



## Racersnare21

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own an SSD. I would like to purchase one soon and have looked mainly at intel, OCZ and Kingston drives

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

For me right now, price


----------



## kcuestag

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I do own a Vertex 2 120GB, and I am considering Intel and Samsung for future SSD's.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and reliability.


----------



## 0201mitzen

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
I currently own an intel 520 120gb SSD, and i dont plan on purchasing another one right now

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Reputation and reliability


----------



## AYM2k

1. I do not own an SSD.
I do plan on purchasing one in the near future.
I have no brand preference as long as I can find a good price and credible reviews / benchmarks.

2. Price and performance.

Thanks!


----------



## NostraD

I don't currently own one, but I am considering placing one in my current build. I haven't narrowed it down, but have been looking at OCZ, Kingston, and Samsung primarily.

Most important consideration is performance - after all, isn't that what SSD is all about? Otherwise, why bother ...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I plan on purchasing an SSD in the next month or so. I'm looking at Sandisk, Samsung and Intel.









*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Stability, Price, Performance in that order.


----------



## Arsin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Patriot, Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

$/GB and reliability


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currenty don't own an SSD, but I'm planning on purchasing one. Considering Samsung and Corsair brands.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

I find price-performance ratio and reliability the most important considerations...


----------



## Farih

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering*

Own a 250GB Samsung 840 and want to buy another 120/128GB SSD so i can use that for windows and move the other towards game's.
I am considering Intel, Crucial, OCZ, Samsung, Corsair and Plextor.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

In order:
1. Performance
2. Stability
3. Price


----------



## beers

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future?*

Yes and yes. I've been waiting for 512 GB+ drives to drop to reasonable prices. It looks like they are largely inflated compared to drives of lesser capacity.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

1) Not being OCZ
2) Performance. The segment is competitive enough where you can score a decent price/performance ratio even for more 'premium' drives.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?


Yes, I currently own an SSD. Yes, I do plan on buying a new SSD soon. I am brand-agnostic, but would choose Intel and Crucial over other brands if there was a tie.
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


The cost to performance ratio is important, but Random 4K and Incompressible data performance is important too (much more so than Sequential performance).


----------



## EpicToast

1. *Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Don't own one yet. Considering Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

2. *What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price and reliability.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I own a SSD
Yes I plan on buying another in the future
Brands, any.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and controller.


----------



## Ramsey77

I own 2. A 60gb Mushkin Enhanced Chronos Deluxe boot drive, and a 128gb Crucial M4 Steam drive. I would consider buying a Samsung 840.

Stability for a boot drive, and price/performance for a program drive.


----------



## Daredevil 720

*1.* I do not own an SSD but I was planning on buying one, when I can afford it, to finally complete my build. For the brand, it would be either Intel, Samsung or Crucial. (for no strong reason)

*2.* What I mostly value in an SSD is its reliability, since by their nature they don't last long. That's actually the reason why I still haven't bought one.

Thank you OCN!


----------



## gotendbz1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB SSD. I plan on purchasing a 256GB SSD, either Crucial,Samsung, Corsair,Intel,Plextor.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, performance, support.


----------



## Lincry

1. I do not own any, but was looking at Samsung, Intel, or crucial.

2. Brand for reliabity and then price.


----------



## HyperMac5

1. I don't own an SSD but I've been looking around for a while. I am planning on purchasing one when I have the money. I don't know much about SSD's but I like Samsung, Intel, Crucial, and OWC.

2. When I spend my money on anything I make sure it's worth it so performance is a first. Since I am always on a tight budget price plays a big role in my decision. I also read reviews which are very influential if from the right place. All these steps combine and create perfect value in an SSD purchase!


----------



## LastLegion

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

A) Yes, I've owned 4 intel X-25m g2's and 3 intel 320's, and 2 crucial m4's. Would consider anything within: Intel, crucial, plextor, samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

B) Reliability


----------



## Eddie Obscurant

1. I currently own an intel x-25m 80gb. I plan on purchasing a 256gb ssd intel or samsung.

2. reliability and performance


----------



## ilovepcgaming

I own one, but I do need another. I'd consider Samsung or Intel.

To me, I want one that is fast, reliable, and aesthetic


----------



## meeps

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own a SSD, I'm not considering purchasing one in the near future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability.


----------



## Shadychevyowner

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future?
*
I have a Intel 330 240GB currently and would love to buy one for my htpc just because of the boot time increase.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

That is simple I look a reputation of the company and reliability of the SSD.


----------



## Myrlin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own 2 Intel X25m's, 80GB and 120GB. I am planning to purchase another soon. I would consider Intel, Samsung, or Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, performance, price.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own an SSD. I plan to get one as soon as I get my dual 7950's. I would buy Intel, OCZ, or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance is most important, I want blazing fast read and write speeds. The next most important would be the reliability, I don't want to have to worry about my SSD failing.


----------



## agmg

1. I've ordered an Intel 330 120GB as a Christmas gift for myself







Looking forward to receive it. This will be my first SSD.
2. Price and reliability.


----------



## corky dorkelson

1. I don't own an SSD. I am in market, though. Been looking at Crucial, Intel, and Samsung.

2. Reliability is the main concern for me. I am not always the greatest at keeping 100% up to date with backups, so I need a drive I can trust.

Thanks Intel!!!!


----------



## $ilent

1. Yes I own a single 128Gb Samsung 830 SSD, not planning on buying anymore at the moment.
2. Brand/Reputation are important, just as important as performance.


----------



## Febreze

1. I currently do not own one and wish to purchase one in the near future. I was looking into the samsung and intel series of ssds, and of course if i do win this my option will be pretty clear to grab another intel ssd to raid them.

2. What I look into when picking the ssd I would want to purchase is reliability, performance, and price. Brand preferences only vary depending on warranties offered on the product.


----------



## markallen1988

1. Yes, I own a Samsung 830 128 GB, and it was the best upgrade I've ever made to a computer.

2. Price is important, but I think in the long run reliability is most important.


----------



## skyisover

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a plextor m3 and I may go for a samsung 840.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price>Performance>Reliability


----------



## TinDaDragon

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do have a Crucial M4 SSD. I am planning to purchase a bigger size SSD in the future. I'm considering Intel and Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/performance ratio


----------



## K4IKEN

1. Yes, I own an old Intel, sata II ssd I picked up from a friend. Plan on upgrading to a larger Samsung 830/840Pro early next year.

2. Price, waiting until after the holidays to see if I can catch a sale.


----------



## modnoob

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
yes i own 1 corsair 120 neutron 3
im considering a samsung or intel
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
price to gb ratio and speed


----------



## Moustache

1) Unfortunately, I don't own one. I will definitely get one in the near future only if the price to space ratio is right. Or it would be better if the space is huge but the price dirt cheap. I would consider Samsung, OCZ, Kingston and Intel.

2) As I said, it's the price to space ratio.


----------



## Mr.Scott

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?


Yes. I currently own 10. Probably will not buy another unless one of my current one's bite the dust.

Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


Reliability, price per GB.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?


I want to get a ssd in the future, but its behind in priority compared to the aesthetic parts of my computer i have planned. Was looking into Intel, Samsung or Crucial to match closer to what I want. I want to try out SRT.
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


Price/GB and reliability. reliability sets the minimum guidelines and cuts out certain contenders. price/gb then dictates which has good overall value. in the end, I'll put aesthetics on the line.


----------



## Bossman4

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes i do. I own one Intel 330 Series 120GB for my OS and a few select programs. I do plan on purchasing another one when the funds are there and allow me to purchase a second one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance as a tie. Why? Because if the performance is great and the price is super high i won't be buying. I wait for things to be on sale so i can get performance for a good price.


----------



## Niko-Time

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Crucial M4 and am considering an SSD for my HTPC. The main brands I am considering are Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

It is 100% price for me, I assume that they are all similar in real world speeds and reliability, so try to save the pennies.


----------



## e6800xe

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

no, yes. intel/samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

price per performance, and minimum 120gb


----------



## Mattb2e

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes I do own one, a Samsung.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, Performance, and Reliability are most important for me.


----------



## edalbkrad

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Im planning to buy my first SSD this christmas and can't decide between a Sandisk 64gb sata3 or Intel SSD 330 60GB. The sandisk is about $3 cheaper and is 4gb larger in capacity.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

I will consider price and performance first before brands because SSD's are kinda still new and I dont know any brand that can guarantee a 5-year or more lifespan


----------



## evilminist

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yep. Own a OCZ Vertex 2. Considering Intel and Crucial in the near future.

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Best price:capacity ratio, then power consumption


----------



## NomNomNom

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*

I do currently own a SSD, but I am not planning to buy one in the near future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, real world performance is almost the same between all SSD's.


----------



## Ausylon

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently I do not own one but have been planning on getting one. I have been considering the Intel 520 Series as well as the Samsung 840 Series SSD's.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Make, model, and speed would be my 3 deciding factors when purchasing SSD or any part for that matter!


----------



## CarFreak302

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own a C300 and an M4. I'm considering Crucial, Intel, and Samsung for my next SSD purchase.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Mostly price, but performance and brand also play a role. I usually pick the cheapest out of the brands I like (Intel, Crucial, and Samsung).


----------



## sprower

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)? *No I do not currently own as SSD. Plan on buying one?..Yes but not sure how far into the future. Intel,Samsung*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? *Price/Perf*


----------



## MME1122

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes and yes. I'm considering OCZ, Crucial, and Samsung primarily. Considering other brands if they're cheaper since this will be for my laptop, not super important.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Stability/reliability (which ties in to brand a bit) primarily, then price. To me as long as the drives are SATA III the performance difference isn't that significant.


----------



## rpgman1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes and yes. Corsair Neutron GTX, Samsung 840 Pro, Intel 520
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, performance, then brand


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Thanks Intel and OCN!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do currently own one. I am also considering purchasing a larger capacity SSD in the future. Brands I'm considering are Crucial and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

The price to performance ratio. Now I'm throwing in the capacity size for consideration as well.


----------



## KleanAce45

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future?*

I have a SAMSUNG 830 128 but plan on getting another for my laptop.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Most important factors considering purchase are first the performance and then price.


----------



## Satyricon

Thank you for the opportunity









*1*. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own a Samsung 830 with 126 Gb. I am planning on buying another SSD, and I am considering Intel, Crucial or Samsung.*

*2*. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Reliability/stability comes as number one most important feature.*


----------



## Passion

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I plan on buying another in 2013 (either Intel or Samsung).

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

In this order, i look for Brand (Reputation and Quality), and value (as defined as performance per dollar - I want the best value. I do not need to spend an extra $100, for example, to save a few seconds.


----------



## twerk

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own one 120GB SSD. I'm planning on upgrading to a 240GB or 256GB SSD in the near future, Corsair, Samsung and Intel are the brands I'm looking at.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Mainly reliability and brand reputation but also performance.


----------



## Forrester

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
yes, five, 3 samsung 830's an agility 3, and an m4. If i were to buy another it'd be the 840.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability over anything


----------



## Deathclaw

1.
No, I do not own an SSD.
I am planing to get one for over a year, but just can't afford it.
I am considering Intel and Samsung.
2.
Most important is performance, then comes the price.


----------



## icehotshot

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I currently own a 240gb corsair force series 3 ssd and I'm planning on purchasing another ssd in the near future. The brands I'm looking at include Intel, Crucial, Corsair, Samsung, and OCZ.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*
The most important things that concern me when buying an SSD is the price and reliability of the ssd.


----------



## silvergoat

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own 2 SSD drives. I am considering Samsung, Intel, or Crucial for my next drive.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance is part of it, although reliability is the most important for my use.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I do not currently own an SSD. I am considering purchasing one here in the future. At the moment its a toss up between Intel, Crucial's M4 and Samsung's SSD's

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Overall performance is a key. The brands reputation for a good product is important. These would include RMA, tech support and the ability to ensure I have bought a good product. Flashy designs on the ssd are lame from a non modder point of view. Prices change weekly. They can drop as newer products come out. Me personally I don't need the best of the best of the best on the first day. I can settle with the one that is 6 months old and was rated highest then for 1/2 the price. And quality of the item is a must. I don't want a product that cost $40 that was made from cheap parts. I am willing to pay the extra money to ensure I get premium parts for it.


----------



## ghostrider85

1. I have a samsung series 830, corsair force 3, and corsair force gt. I am planning to updrade to a higher capacity, don't know which brand yet, bu I don't have any brand loyalty.

2. The one that have the best price/performance ratio.


----------



## Kiggold

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an Intel X-25M 80GB

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Speed, then price. I don't might paying a premium for better speeds vs bigger drive.


----------



## jinxjx

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, but im going to get one in about a month with my new build.
Im going with Intel, Crucial or Samsung SSD.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD*
*(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price/Performance and Reliability


----------



## Geisha

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently have a kingston hyperx 3k 120gb but don't plan on purchasing one in the near future because desktop is too old for an ssd.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Mostly price, still care about performance and reliability though.


----------



## kevinf

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes a corsair 180GB Force 3 GT. I plan to purchase an SSD at christmas for parents. Brands considered are Intel and Corsair.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

The most important consideration is reliability.


----------



## nanoprobe

1. Yes. 4 OCZ SSDs that run my crunching machines.
2. Price and warranty


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


1. Dont own one unfortunately.
If id had some kind of a job, i would have purchased samsungs or intels one, but at this moment - no.

2. If it werent the price, it wouldve been performance (the real-life, not benchmark one) and reliability.


----------



## CiBi

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own a 120GB Samsung 830 series and I consider buying a 256GB Corsair, Intel or Samsung to replace this one (its too small) I'll put the old one in my server.

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
It HAS to be reliable but other then that I just look to get the best performance in my price range.


----------



## dbss

1. Yes, I have a 120GB Intel 320.

2. Reliability is what I look for most in an SSD.


----------



## spitty13

1. Yes, I own a 128Gb Crucial M4 and am considering Intel, Crucial, and Samsung in the future.

2. Price/performance


----------



## Shimme

No I don't own an SSD, and not soon as there are too many other shiny things for my computer atm.

For me it'd have to be price/reliability. I want to know that my SSD is going to work, and going to last, but I can't break the bank on one either.


----------



## Chickenman

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own 2 SSD's, Corsair Nova and OCZ Agility 3. Looking forward to picking up a decent one at some stage (lol) Liking the look and reviews of the new OCZ drives.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

I generally go for the cheaper end of the spectrum, so price/performance/size are the things I weigh up. Helps if the drive looks hot though, always a sucker for flourescent stickers


----------



## Bonkers

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own 1 Crucial M4. Would like to buy a few more though lol.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Reliabilty.


----------



## feltadox1337

1. No I don't own an SSD.

2. Performance > Price > Brand


----------



## tom.slick

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I do not own one, and no I have no planes at this time to purchase one

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

If I were to purchase one performance and brand are the factors that I look at.
performance for well performance
and brand for how they back there products. I would pay up the nose for something I can trust will work right and if something does goes wrong, knowing that the manufacturer will make right.


----------



## Jras

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Currently own a OCZ Vertex Plus 60GB, looking at the OCZ Vertex Plus and Samsung 840 lines in both 128GB and 256GB capacities.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and reliability are the most important considerations for me.


----------



## Zyrael

1. I currently own 4 SSD. But by far the best one is the Intel 330 240GB. I'll be considering a larger drive after the first of the year. Intel is leading the pack for brand.
2. Performance and Size are my top considerations.


----------



## robotninja

I own one SSD an M4, I have thought about adding another to put some of my favorite games on to boot and run faster.

Most important thing to me is Value, price/speed/size combo.


----------



## arkenex

no, its after a new PSU on my upgrade list though.

a ratio of pricereformance, honestly brand doesn't matter. whoever has the best product gets my money.


----------



## DarkStar99

1. I currently own an OCZ vertex 3 SSD. I would like to purchase an second one soon, I was considering Intel and Samsung due to positive feedback from reviews.

2. most improtant consideration is performance, then reliability, then price.


----------



## SuperDeo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, two Intel 520 series ssd, one 830 series samsung ssd, a total of 3 SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

other, i only buy if its reliable and wont fail in the first month based on reviews.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Planning to purchase a Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance


----------



## Revul

1. Yes ocz, looking to buy another intel or samsung

2. reliability and performance


----------



## chmodlabs

*1)* I currently own two SSD's, one Corsair FORCE GT 60gb and one Corsair Force 60gb ssd. The GT drive is installed in my main desktop as a smart cache drive (powered by Z68) and the second is the boot drive for my mini-itx MineCraft server. This holiday season I plan to upgrade to a 240gb Corsair FORCE GT ssd to replace my frustrating smart cache setup (HDD lags during spinup when I have to access non-cached files).

*2)* The primary considerations I make when looking to purchase an SSD is first the price per GB, then performance. I also look into reviews pretty seriously since I hate SSD's that make tons of whining noise, a problem that has oddly only effected my entry level FORCE 3 Corsair SSD and not my FORCE GT ssd also from Corsair.

- chmodlabs


----------



## Atomfix

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

The only brands I consider when moving to a SSD are OCZ and Samsung, mainly due to their advertiseing

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance is my biggest consideration and it's warranty


----------



## famous1994

1. I own a Crucial M4 and I want to get another one at some point to put in my laptop. I'd consider buying from Crucial, Intel and Plextor.
2. Performance and reliability are the most important.


----------



## Vipervlv

1.I own a Corsair Force 3 90GB, and think to buy in the near future another one - 120GB or bigger.
Thinking over Intel, Plextor and Samsung.

2. The most important is performance and reliability.


----------



## dkim1359

1. I currently own a Crucial M4 256GB SSD. I'll probably upgrade in the next 6-12 months. I'll consider any brand.

2. My primary consideration is a tie between price and performance.


----------



## kubed_zero

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently have a Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 120GB drive and am considering purchasing a samsung 840 or a crucial m4
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

reliability and speed


----------



## nova4005

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own two Patriot drives, but I plan on purchasing more in the near future. I look at all brands.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and Performance are the two most important things I look for when buying any PC components.*


----------



## duckboy81

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own two Samsung 830s and a Corsair Force GT. Probably consider an Intel next.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price.


----------



## gablain

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own one intel 330. I need more space so i would like to buy another one

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price , Size, and Performance !!


----------



## ignite

*Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Kingston, Crucial, Intel

*What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Brand reputation, price and reliability.


----------



## shinigamibob

I have 2 320 series 160GB SSDs - one in an older laptop (that thing is a screamer now. Boots in 15-25 seconds flat) and the other in my HTPC/Server. Best upgrade I've done recently. Planning on a 128GB Samsung 840 Pro for my new laptop (darn thing only takes 7mm drives) by/for Christmas.

First consideration is reliability - I wouldn't spend a dime on something that I wasn't would last me a decent amount of time. SSDs are plenty fast, so reliability over speed. Price and speed are tied for second place.


----------



## Chakravant

1. I am currently looking at buying a Samsung SSD for Christmas. I do not own an SSD at present.

2. The price/performance crossing point is my single biggest consideration when buying an SSD.


----------



## NightHawK360

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I have a OCZ Vertex 2, if I were to buy another SSD it would probably be intel or samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand reputation is pretty important to me when I consider buying an SSD or any other piece of hardware.


----------



## Lionheart1980

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a Kingston 60GB SSD and a Kingston 32GB. I plan on purchasing another 256GB or 512GB SSD, either Intel, Kingston or Cosair.

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability a must


----------



## magiwizard

1. I currently own a corsair force 60g and kingston hyperx 240g

2. price / performance ratio


----------



## SDH500

1. I own 2 Intel 330 180GB ssd's, 1 Intel 335 240GB , and 1 SanDisk Extreme 240GB. Planing on buying two more Intel 330 and another Intel 335 to expand space. Might get Intel 520 or Samsung 840 Pro if funds free up.

2. Price and performance are very important balance, Intel is the first choice because of reliability in a PC that will work 24/7 for a week at a time.


----------



## diggiddi

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Own an Ocz and am planning on picking up either another one or a Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance are the most important


----------



## kremtok

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I have two, and I'd like to get at least one more within the next year. I'm partial to Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Tough call here, but I'll have to go with price. SSD are still pretty expensive, even for the performance benefits over HDD, and if I can't afford it then it doesn't matter how well it performs.


----------



## Art Vanelay

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not own an SSD and I am not planning on purchasing one, myself, in the near future, due to budget issues. If I were, I would be looking at Samsung, Plextor, Intel, Crucial and Corsair.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price would be the most important consideration. IOPS is the second most important. Brand is an important factor, but I am careful enough with my data that a drive dying is not very much of a concern.


----------



## joshmilkins

I do not have an ssd, I want to get one in the new year and reliability is a major factor when it comes to something that holds important data.


----------



## ryanbob1234

I dont own one but I used to have a OCZ vertex 2 60gb drive till it died and lost all my valuable data (thank god for usb back ups)

Reliabilty is my main factor when it comes to pc components I only had a OCZ one as it was dirt cheap (for a reason it appears.)


----------



## Crim427

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Currently own 2 M4s and planning on purchasing at least 5 more SSDs of varying sizes in the next month or so.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability is the main consideration which led me to the M4s, after that it would be speed and sizerice ratio.


----------



## ixsis

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?Currently use a Crucial M4 128Gb and a Samsung 830 256Gb

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? Performance, reliability and price.


----------



## najiro

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

A. No I don't have a SSD yet. I plan to get one but I think it would be cancelled since my rig got messed up wherein my motherboard, processor and video card died all at once..
If I were to buy SSD, I would be very limited to what is available in my area which is only OCZ and Intel. I can't even find Kington SDDs here being that they seem to be very popular everywhere.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and availability certainly. Living in a third-world country gives you very limited choices regarding computer hardware.


----------



## burntheskies

2x samsung 830 ( recent buy)

nod for crucial, plextor, corsair, intel.

performance/price


----------



## Mordreth

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, I do not.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance.


----------



## Jason4i7

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own 2 SSD's. First is a Samsung 256gb 830 series. The second is an OCZ Vertex 2 Turbo.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Price and performance. I want the speed and will do best to pay the least possible. Including scouring online deals to have local computer store to price match. I would buy more if they were cheaper.

Thank you again OCN for these opportunities to receive these awesome contest. Good luck to the rest of the contestants.


----------



## Stefy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the nearfuture? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
- Yes, a Samsung 830 128GB.. I don't feel the immediate need to purchase a new SSD, but will consider it if something of interest comes along. And if so, it would most likely be either Samsung or Intel because of reliability.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
- Reliability > performance > price > brand. In that order.


----------



## TheRic89

1. Currently own a Muskin Enhanced, planning on possibly a Samsung or Crucial or Intel in the future.

2. Price, performance, and capacity.


----------



## ShadowSpawn666

No I do not currently own an SSD but would like to buy one soon.

The most important thing would have to be reliability.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own a 128GB M4. I don't have any plans to buy one any time soon simply because I don't have any money. If I did, I would probably go with Intel, Crucial, Kingston, Samsung, or SanDisk.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

The most important thing is reliability. While I backup all of my personal data, I still can't afford to have my storage devices failing all the time. Second to reliability is performance. People always say that with SSD's there's no reason to be picky about speeds because you won't notice a difference, but this is OCN, "good enough" isn't good enough for us! Of course, price plays a part too, but I generally don't mind paying a premium for the better part.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Got a Plextor M3 Pro 128GB ~2 months ago, best non gaming upgrade I've made to my PC, or any PC for that matter. I'm considering getting one for my old man... Samsung, Intel, Plextor and Crucial would be my top choices.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price Performance ratio, although I wouldn't mind spending an extra dollar or two for a drive considered to be more reliable than the top price performance drive at the time.


----------



## Captain Lolburger

1. I currently have an OCZ Vertex 3 120GB drive. I would like to buy another SSD in the near future, most likely an Intel or Samsung.

2. Reliability is my main priority, with speed coming second.


----------



## go4life

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

_I currently own two SSD's, both are OCZ Vertex 2 (60gb + 120gb). I want to swap out both for Intel, after seeing my friend use the 520 series, I can't do anything but to bow down to both the performance and reliability!







_

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

_First of all performance and reliability. My current ones are unstable at times, and the performance also really downgrades after using the same Windows for 6months+.
Brand is also a little important, and I usually only pick good brands when building computers, and Intel has been with me for many years now, and for many years to come._

Thank you for the opportunity to win, and best of luck to all!


----------



## jcharlesr75

1. I currently own 2 ssd's. The one I'm currently using a Plextor M3 128G and a spare Kingston V-Drive. I am considering a Samsung 840 128G for a laptop that I'm repairing that could use a nice upgrade.

2. Speed, brand and then price....


----------



## Melosaiyan

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own OCZ Vector. I plan to buy Samsung 840 Pro.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance, Price, then Reliability. Most important will be Performance.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> _First of all performance and reliability. My current ones are unstable at times, and the performance also really downgrades after using the same Windows for 6months+.
> Brand is also a little important, and I usually only pick good brands when building computers, and Intel has been with me for many years now, and for many years to come._
> Thank you for the opportunity to win, and best of luck to all!


I dont agree. I have run CrystalDisk and gotten the same result as my initial test immediately after installing my current and only Windows install on this drive. I have had this drive for almost a year and just ran the test again about two months ago. I was expecting to see some degradation in speed, but was surprised to see the opposite.


----------



## Xylene

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
One Intel 330 240GB and one Agilty 3 60GB. I do not plan to purchase more in the near future

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I currently own 3 SSD's (An Intel, a Samsung, and an OCZ)

I'm always considering an SSD. I would love to get another in the near future for my wife's computer. It would breath a little more life into her rig, and she would love that.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

It depends on what I use it for. Usually it is either reliability first, then speed, or sometimes it's visa-versa.


----------



## zer0d3gree

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own a 128Gb Crucial M4. When I get the money, i will most likely purchase another. looking into Intel, Corsair, Crucial, Samsung, Kingston.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD*

*(price, performance, brand, other)?*

When I look to buy another SSD, I will look for the best performance SSD


----------



## Lord Mirko

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

_Yes I do 1 Crucial SSD c300 64GB.
Considering Intel, Samsung, if I would buy a new ssd.
_
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

_Performance.







_


----------



## Neon Lights

1. I own one SSD. I'm planning to purchase seven more of the same brand, which is OCZ.

2. I prefer the brand of an SSD.


----------



## TomahawkGamer

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, but I am planing on purchasing one. The brands i consider are Intel and Crucial

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price-Performance


----------



## nyk20z3

1. I own a Intel 520 series 240GB SSD,Intel 520 120GB SSD and i do plan on purchasing another Intel SSD for more storage in the future.

2.I consider reliability & performance the most important factors.


----------



## The_chemist21

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Currently own, Samsung, Crucial, OCZ, Intel. My next purchase will depend on how the drive performs.

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance, then Reliability, then Price.


----------



## Bmann0006

1. I have an early generation sandisk. Very much am looking for another. INtel and OCZ are choices.

2. Price to Performance ratio.


----------



## boogschd

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

yes, own a 128gb Crucial M4

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price


----------



## jktmas

1: No , Samsung
2: Preformance


----------



## AMD_Freak

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes , yes , Plextor or samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance & reputation


----------



## raiderxx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I do and yes I am. I will probably get another Intel SSD. Hopefully a 256 gig or higher..

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

I would say price.


----------



## Aick

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)? -No, but i would like one! If i had to choose, i would go for intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? -performance


----------



## briddell

1. I currently own a 120GB SSD and plan on purchasing several others of larger size sometime in the near future, probably Samsung or Intel because they are the name brands of the SSD market.

2. Price, performance, and quality are the most important properties of an SSD to me. If it is blazing fast, but crashes a lot then it is worthless. If it is super cheap, but lacks in speed, why buy it?


----------



## Citra

1) Own an ocz and an intel.
2) Most likely a Samsung as they seem to have bang for the buck as well as reliability.


----------



## alex4069

1. Don't own one but do plan on buying. Considering Intel and Samsung.
2. Performance and then Price.


----------



## theknappkin

I have one 256gb samsung 830 series ssd in sig rig. I dont plan on buying one at the current moment because im broke!









Reliability, then capacity comes next for me.


----------



## EpicPie

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Currently own an SSD, want to purchase another one for RAID. Considering a Samsung or an Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, performance, reliability.


----------



## Scrappy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I have a Plextor M3S 256GB ssd

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance, size.


----------



## brian1115

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


1. No, yes I am planning on purchasing one. I am considering Intel, Samsung, and OCZ in that order.

2. First I look for performance, then price, then brand


----------



## Salo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I just recently ordered and received my first SSD, a Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB for my first build.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Since I've never had one before, the performance increase would be massive regardless, so what I considered to be the most important factor was the price followed by user reviews. Managed to grab mine for $60 during the black Friday deal week.


----------



## Wasabay

1. No, but most of the people i know have kingston drive and i've been looking to get one and i was considering kingston,intel,samsung in that order just because kingston has some good value right now
2. stability and storage


----------



## lolllll117

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

yes, i have a corsair force series 3 120gb SSD
and also yes, probably another force 3 for my lappy or to put my steam games on.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

reliability. having an SSD fail on you sucks.


----------



## H3||scr3am

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a OCZ vertex 2, an OCZ vertex 3, and 2x Patriot SSDs, currently not in need of another SSD, so not looking although I was tempted during the black friday/cyber monday deals to get a larger drive to put my games on.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

performance/$


----------



## totalownership

I do own an SSD now and definitely looking to get another soon as I can.

The most important thing to me is performance and reliability. Although I do keep my eyes on the established brands if Pathmark made an SSD and it was deemed to be the most reliable with the best performance I guess I'd be getting an SSD when I pick up the cold cuts, ketchup and soda.


----------



## Ben the OCer

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, a Crucial M4 256GB, also two other Crucial M4s and an OCZ Agility 3 SSD in other systems. Not really planning to upgrade anytime soon unless there is a super deal or a drive failure. When purchasing SSDs I consider all brands but put focus on the most reliable brands like Crucial, Samsung, and Intel.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?* Reliability along with price/performance are what I consider most important. I can't look at reliability without also taking into account it's price and performance. If an SSD performs horribly, like the Crucial V4, then regardless of it's reliability it's not worth the money compared to the competition. Then there's the Crucial M4 which may not be the fastest SSD but it still performs good and is reliable (much better balance than the Crucial V4 which performance falls off a cliff).


----------



## Arctic Storm

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I Have 2:
1) Wildfire Patriot 120gb
2) OCZ Agility 4 256gb

Im conidering purchasing a 3rd since the Agility 4 is getting close to being full with games. Im considering a Samsung 840 Pro, a OCZ Vertex/Agility, or an M4

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance (like most). Brand doesnt mean much to me.


----------



## danman4734

yes i do i own two muskin and a Kingston the are great. considering intel ssd and gskill mem

i look for reliability in an ssd


----------



## mistermenphis22

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I am planning to purchase one as now they are quite affordable. I think i will go with intel, good, realiable products.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance to price ratio. I want to get the most for less.


----------



## gdesmo

Crucial, Intel, and Samsung are SSD`s I am interested in. Performance is most important !


----------



## navynuke499

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I currently own an OCZ SSD and I am planning on buying another SSD for my laptop. Considering Intel, Samsung, and Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability is most important


----------



## amateurbuilder

1) I currently own a 240GB Intel 330. Would be nice to add more.

2) Speed within a reasonable price

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jost4318

well right now an ssd is outta my budget but if I was looking for an ssd then I would definitely look for performance first


----------



## tkl.hui

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not currently own an SSD but I do have a hybrid drive on my laptop that has a 4Gb ssd for caching.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price>Performance>Brand is what I would consider when purchasing an SSD.


----------



## killerhz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

yea and considering intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

price performace


----------



## JustAnotherWave

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No not yet. I was thinking about buying one this christmas if the price is right. Either a vertex 4 or a samsung pro.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

A balanced blend of price/performance and a good reliability review.


----------



## Tifaret

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own an OCZ Vertex 2 120GB (SATA2). I would consider purchasing a new SSD Crucial or Samsung brand next year.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price to performance ratio and reliability.


----------



## theonedub

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I have a Corsair Performance Pro 256GB SSD. I would like to purchase another and have heard great things about Intel's products.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance is the ultimate factor when it comes to buying a particular SSD.


----------



## DCRussian

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I own an SSD currently, but not for the laptop this would go into. I own a Crucial M4 in my main rig and am looking to get 1 or 2 more SSDs for laptops. Considering Crucial, Intel, OCZ, and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and Longevity/Reliability.


----------



## jprovido

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price to Performance and Realiability


----------



## DF is BUSY

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near*
*future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot*
*Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own a samsung 830; I have tried out crucial and g.skill, however i do not own them anymore.
I've yet to try out any intel SSDs, which i am hoping to do so in the near future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD*
*(price, performance, brand, other)?*
price > performance > brand > aesthetics.


----------



## Kryton

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently have a pair of 60GB Mushkin SSD's I use in a RAID 0 config, so far so good with them and an older OCZ 30GB drive that's been going strong for almost three years now.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Quality is always top priority with an SSD but performance is also important.


----------



## PhilWrir

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes. I own an X25M G2 for my main computer, A Kingston SSDNow V2 128GB for my HTPC and a 128GB Samsung 840 Pro is on the way to replace the X25 in my re-build.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

For me its a mixture of Reliability and Price/Performance depending on my needs.
The fact that I have stayed with the X25M this long is proof of that.

Recently performance and Reliability are starting to trump price, but it was still hard for me to stomach paying what I did for the 128GB Pro.


----------



## gboeds

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I currently have a 240G OCZ Agility 3. Have no set plans to buy another anytime soon, but when I am ready to I will consider all brands

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

price, reliability, performance


----------



## conzilla

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No i dont own one. Yes i have been looking at the intel 520s and the samsung 840s

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price is the biggest factor.


----------



## Kaivin

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Nope, I don't own any SSD right now. But I plan to buy one not sure when. I would choose plextor. Basically it's cos of the review given.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price will be the important consideration for me.


----------



## mrmoo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an SSD and I'm planning to purchase another one. Maybe Samsung, Intel, or Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price to performance ratio. The brand definitely helps too.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

1. SSD owner since mid-2009 presently running a 240GB Agility 3 in main. Samsung and Intel top future purchase lists, possibly Plextor.

2. Price to performance


----------



## Comp4k

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, and yes- considering Intel and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance at the right price.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Yes I do have a 64gb Samsung 830

It has to be a price vs performance balance. Any SSD will be an upgrade so I think price is a bit more important


----------



## zerocool135

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, Intel 520 240gb. Yes for my laptop, Intel and Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

reliability and performance


----------



## andrey64

who doesn't own an ssd now a days???

1. Currently own one Crucial M4 256gb, one Corsair Force 3 GT 120gb and a Samsung 830

2. Price is a big selling point but something that balances performance and price point is always something i keep an eye on.


----------



## Yeroon

1) *Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own 2 ocz vertex's in a raid 0 setup, however its 60+120gb so only 120gb total. Room for improvement by swapping another 120gb for the 60gb, however not a priority.
2) *What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reasonable price per gb while staying within budget for a useable drive size. Also, no MIR is bonus (ie instant savings > MIR),I try to stay away from them.


----------



## lob3s

1. I currently own an SSD, and it is in my Macbook Air. I'm planning on buying an SSD when I build a new rig during the summer. I'm considering Intel and Crucial.

2. I look for a balance between price and performance.


----------



## FlighterPilot

-I own an Intel 330 120gb, and I will probably buy another intel, or samsung drive in the future for my wife's laptop.

-Reliability, longevity, and speed are most important.


----------



## DrGroove

1. I do not currently own an SSD, but have been looking to buy one very soon. Samsung, Intel, Plextor, and Crucial are the primary competitors.

2. Reliability and durability are far and away my primary concerns. Otherwise, read speeds and price.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Currently I do not own an SSD. I plan purchasing two or more, just haven't decided on a model. There is no brand in particular that would go with.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Most important would be reliability. I do not want the drive failing within 3 years of normal, or even heavy use. Price and performance have to have a balance. I don't mind spending more on a SSD if it out performs a cheaper model, just as long as it's not outrageous.*


----------



## dnnk

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Not yet, the main ones ive been considering are

Samsung
Intel
Cruical

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Most important thing to me is durability. I personally believe it would be pretty useless if it died within a year.


----------



## SonDa5

1. I own Crucial M4, OCZ Agility 4 and I bought them because the price was right and the performance is decent. I could use another SSD but am waiting for a good deal on one.

2. I consider price and performance to be greatest decision when deciding on SSD.


----------



## Berzalum

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

i dont own an SSD at the moment , but i'm planning to buy OCZ vertex 4 SSD. or Intel 120 GB SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
the most important consideration is from review, overclock.net forum gives a lot of insight about product like these. the community give good infromation about a product we need, they even ask details that i dont even know until the community ask it.


----------



## dudanian

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, and yes, I plan on getting an ssd for my laptop. I'm mainly considering the samsung and intel for the power savings.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

The most important part is really the price, since you can barely tell the difference between ssds in real life.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> *Yes and yes. Intel/Samsung/Crucial*
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?
> 
> *A combination of all factors listed. Mostly price and performance.*


----------



## Dorianime

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own one SSD and it is a Corsair force3 with 120 GB. I am considering buying one for my Laptop. As Far as brands go, I will always read endless reviews on all of them and factor out the best of them out, and select the best one in my price range.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price to performance ratio and of course Reliability.


----------



## Vocality

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I do not, I was considering one after Christmas. I think I would consider any brand.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price.


----------



## streetko

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Own one and badly need another one. My two favorite brands are Intel and Corsair

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Primarily brand is most important to me since it is best assurance of quality and durability.


----------



## james8

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Currently using a Crucial. Looking to buy a Samsung in the future

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price. Performance difference isn't that much as the biggest gain, a huge decrease in latency, is realized even with the cheapest SSD compared to HDD


----------



## PR-Imagery

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

-Own two 256gb Samsung 830 series ssds and cheap 60gb Toshiba ssd and plan to add another Samsung or Crucial as a cache for my raid arrays.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

-Most important consideration would be brand reputation and price.


----------



## psycow

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I have had a Intel X25-M 160GB and currently have a Intel 520 240GB, and Ive always been extremely happy with my intel disks,
and I will most likely keep buying Intel, althou I am considering Kingston and Samsung, since their disks compare nicely towards Intels.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability & Performance.


----------



## WR6133

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own a pair of OCZ Agility 3

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/Performance


----------



## mustbaj

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own the intel 330 series SSD 120gb.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Although before I read reviews of everything I purchase, I first start with the price range and go from there. But more importantly I go based off of past experiences with brands I have owned or still currently own.


----------



## Agoriaz

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own a Crucial M4 120GB for the OS and applications. I am considering buying a 256GB disk for some of my games which require loading from the disk.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price/performance ratio, reputation and reliability.


----------



## mosibfu

1, i currently own an OCZ vertex 2, 64 gb.. and i keep running into space trouble.. but no i'm not planning on buying another one in the near future, first i want to install a 360mm rad, pump, waterblocks everywhere... no cash for another ssd right now







but hey.. if i win i can fit my games on my SSD finally.. that and the misses will get a speed boost on her windows too (from getting my old one)!

2, as with most things, a good price/performance ratio is the best reason to pick an ssd, availibility is a secondairy point, nobody plans on RMA-ing a drive, but when you have to.. its nice to RMA at the computer store 100m from your house


----------



## CrazyHeaven

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I currently own one and no I don't plan to purchase one in the near future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance


----------



## spidey180

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own one and don't plan on upgrading in the near future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability followed by performance and then price.


----------



## ShadoX

1. Yup. A Samsung 830 128Gb. Bought it right before the new wave to SSD's came out, been thinking of getting a second and dedicating it purely to games
As it stands, the Sammy is a windows drive, with the user and program data directories shifted to a standard HDD, only certain games and programs installed on it, Works well but really messy









I'd be looking at another Samsung drive, after that Intel or OCZ depending on current reviews

2. Most important is the reliability and longevity of the drive. I know SSD's won't last forever but obviously some last longer than others, and some are just more reliable (Firmware updates anyone?)
Most of the decent drives all perform the same under real world use, so price is what follows next


----------



## hoogal2

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No I dont, If i do buy I will either get an intel or a samsung drive.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and performance. reliability as well.

Please Send me a free drive


----------



## eXotix

I do not own a SSD yet but I'm planing on buying one.

What matters is the reliability and the quality-price ratio.


----------



## qiqi1021

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, and yes. Plextor, Samsung, Crucial, Intel and OCZ.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability, followed by performance and price.*


----------



## jellybeans69

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering

Currently own Intel 330 120 gig SSD. Planning getting 256 gb one in near future , considering Crucial/Samsung/Plextor or possibly another Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Warranty and support/low rma rates > Performance , brand doesn't exactly matter.


----------



## Buska103

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I do not, I was considering to buy one once I get a new platform that supports SATA3 to fully exploit the power of SSDs. Crucial or Samsung are my preferred brands.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Best price/performance with a slight tendency to the price.


----------



## mxthunder

1. Yes, I currently own 1 Intel 330 60GB drive and I do plan on buying another one soon. I am considering Intel, Samsung, Crucial, and OCZ

2. The most important things to me are price, performance and reliability.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1) Intel X25-M 80GB, Intel, Samsung, OCZ, Crusial.
2) Reliability, Performance, Price.


----------



## jimmerk

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own 2 Crucial M4's 128GB SSD's. I'm planning on buying another 256GB SSD with in the next month and have my eyes on Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Of course cost 1st, 2nd performance , 3rd reliability.

Thanks OCN for the contest!!!!!!!


----------



## zoidbergslo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Samsung 830 256GB runs on my main computer. I am considering buying one more for my older laptop since HDD in that one is not in good state. As for the brand Samsung, Crucial or Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
reliability/price


----------



## Noctizzle

I currently own 2 OCZ vertex Plus SSDs, and plan on getting rid of them in favour of a new 240gb .

Other- Reputation is most important to me


----------



## noobdown

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future?
yes Kingston 64gb ssd, hoping to get a 128/256 gb ocz.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price,proformance, reliability, brand. in that order.


----------



## Rmerwede

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?* Yes, I own a GSkill Phoenix Pro. I am one of the lucky ones who have not had theirs crap out yet







. Yes, I am running out of room on my 120GB, and it is only SATA II. I would consider Crucial, Samsung, and Intel (maybe Adata).

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?* My most important consideration is reliability. I look for the SSDs with the least negative issues, since it can be hit and miss from generation to generation. Crucial M4s, Samsungs, and Intels seem to be solid this time around. After that, it would be highest tier performance, then price/GB.


----------



## Lokster1

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own two, an OCZ and a Kingston. Always looking at good deals on SSDs.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and reliability are my two major concerns, performance is also a factor but that's why I'm using an SSD!


----------



## Hooded

I own 3 - 120gb Kingston Now, 1 - 120 gb Kingston HyperX, 2 - 120gb OCZ Vertex2, 1 120 OCZ Vertex3, 1 - 128gb Adata, 1 - 128gb M4 Curial, 1 - 80gb Intel a 320 series.

I buy for stability and performance


----------



## Vpshuffler

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own an Samsung 830 128GB.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

The most important consideration for me is the reputation of the SSD.


----------



## BusterOddo

1. I currently own a OCZ Vertex 4 128GB, and I plan on adding another ssd. I will be looking at Intel, OCZ, and Samsung, and Crucial.
2. The most important consideration is price.


----------



## the_dude

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Nope, hopefully soon. Probably going to be Intel, Samsung, Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, performance.


----------



## CravinR1

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?_

I currently own a small 30 gig OCZ Agility that I use as my boot drive. Since it is currently full, today I ordered a Samsung 840 250 gig for the primary boot drive of my main computer, the 30 gig will be migrated as a boot drive on my backup system.

I am planning to order another 120 - 256 gig for my and my girlfriend's laptop after Christmas

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?_

Price to performance is my primary focus, then I focus on brands in the price range I am interested in


----------



## anershay

1. I do not currently own a SSD, although I have owned an Intel SSD. I do plan on purchasing either a Crucial, Samsung, or Intel SSD in the near future.

2. Performance and Brand reliability are main considerations when purchasing a SSD.

Another great giveaway. Thanks guys!


----------



## levy42088

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do, I own an Adata 256 gb SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price


----------



## mingqi53

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, yes. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, or Samsung.*
(I've owned OCZ Vertex's 1-3 and Agility 3, Crucial's M4, and Samsung's 830. Intel has typically been out of my budget







)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Priceerformance ratio, MTBF*


----------



## orevilo

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not unfortunately, still in the age of Mech HD's because I never thought about compromising space for speed. If I were to purchase one I would probably have gone with the Samsung 830 series, But a free one would be even better







.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

I would Probably prioritize a good brand over anything else, then storage space, then price.


----------



## malishious_intent

1. Yes, I currently own an SSD, and I do plan on buying a new one in the near future. I am considering Samsung or OCZ.
2. Most important is a combined mix of price/performance/and longevity.


----------



## tice03

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering?*
Do not own, but have been thinking of purchasing one soon. Intel, Samsung, etc

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price


----------



## Stocking

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I do not own one but I do plan on purchasing one. Currently I'm considering Intel, OCZ, and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Pretty much just price and performance, I can usually tell by the brand whether or not it's worth the price too.


----------



## voodoo71

1. I do not own a SSD atm.
2. I look for performance.


----------



## H969

1 -Yes I do own an SSD, I own 2 intel SSD's

2-Price is the most important


----------



## gingersami

1. I currently own a 128 crucial M4, as my first ever SSD

2. Main consideration for me is the price, and the reliability of the product.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

1. I currently own a 128gb crucial c300 ssd, and looking to get a newer one, from either crucial, samsung, or intel

2. Performance and reviews are my most important factors


----------



## StormX2

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

A: Currently own Crucial M4 128MB, I eventually plan on putting eithe Intel or Crucial brand SSD in my Wifes PC
(Her Raid 1 640's are Not Short stroked and are very slow)

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

A: Brand, Low Return / Death rate. SInce I am Sata 2 speeds on both mine and my Wifes rigs, the overall performance differences are less important


----------



## Hydraulic

1. I own a Kingston hyper x and a patriot ssd.
2. While I like the ones with the best performance, price is usually the determining factor for me.


----------



## DrevinK

1. ) I have and intel ssd in my laptop

2. ) Performance and durabilty are important


----------



## JKClubs

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own two and will definitely purchase another in the coming months. My brands of choice are currently Intel, Crucial and Kingston.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability.


----------



## Evoker

I currently own a Samsung 840 series 250gb SSD. I'm considering getting another, or possibly an OCZ SSD.

Performance is the single most important factor to me for purchasing.


----------



## Iamazn

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own a Plextor M3 Pro. I would like to buy another SSD soon but have no idea which one to get.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Preformance is #1 for me. The brand really doesn't matter as long as the benchmark and reviews are good.


----------



## mgaggy

I own an OCZ Agility SSD.

I plan to get either Intel, Samsung, or OCZ if the one I have lasts, I look for reliability at a decent price.


----------



## js593

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, i currently own 2 SSD's. One being a Kingston (Sata 3 120GB version) for the laptop
And the other being a Musikin 120GB Sata 3 for the desktop

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability. Intel has one of the most renown SSD's on the market for reliability, and cost. It seems they put more time in R&D then any other company to make sure they are making a solid product.

So far, i'm not too happy with the Kingston (RMA'd twice!). Its read and write speeds are just as fast as the Intel, However i believe its a lower grade product.


----------



## brfield

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Yes, I own a Corsair Force 3 60GB*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price and reliability. Any SSD is above my HDD so it always helps.*


----------



## dzyvette

1. I currently own an OCZ solid III 120 gb SSD, and I am thinking of buying another one soon.

2. Price to Performance and Reliability


----------



## PapiDragon

1. Yes, a Kingston v200. I plan on buying a Samsung 830 or 840 Pro , or a Intel.

2. Because their excellent track in Reliability and customer satisfaction!


----------



## un1b4ll

1. I have three, two Crucial M4 256s and a Patriot 1st gen 32gb in an enclosure.

2. Reliability is paramount.


----------



## AMOCO

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future?
Adata

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD?
Price & Performance


----------



## werds

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I currently own Crucial M4 SSD and Samsung SSD. I am considering purchase of a new SSD for my wife this yea, I am looking at Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability of the model and brand is my biggest consideration, followed by value (price/performance). Brand does not matter but it usually comes into play due to good brands tend to regularly be most reliable.


----------



## solsamurai

1. Yes (Samsung 830). I would like to get another SSD soon. Samsung 840 or Plextor is what I'm looking at right now.

2. Price, Performance and Reputation by those who already own it.


----------



## ____

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, an intel x25m. I might get a Samsung or another intel SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability > performance > price > brand.


----------



## Zarthux

1. *Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Currently own Samsung 840 Pro 128GB. Do not plan on buying one in the near future.

2. *What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability


----------



## mott555

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own one. I'm not considering one in the near future, but I'd like to get one for my desktop sometime within the next couple years. Brand isn't too important to me as long as it's one of the major ones.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability.


----------



## lazi punk

1. I do not currently own an SSD but I plan on buying two in the near future which will most likely be a Samsung, Crucial or Intel depending on price.

2. Price / Performance


----------



## Crusty Danish

1. Yes, I do currently own a Samsung SSD and I plan on buying another SSD in the near future. When looking at SSDs I look at Samsung, Intel, and I have heard good things about SanDisk but I stick mostly to Intel and Samsung.

2. When looking for an SSD I look for reliability over speed and then I look at price per GB. When purchasing my Samsung drive I had heard that very few arrive DOA and that very few die after a few weeks (unlike other companies *cough* OCZ *cough*) and when I purchased it I got it for a very good price.


----------



## mkclan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No ang I planning bay. I am not decided about to brand.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price / performance


----------



## h3llkill3r

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
own an intel ssd on my laptop. Now I am considering to buy 2 ssd to be set up in raid for my pc. Regarding to brands i'd go for OCZ, Samsung and Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance


----------



## 267267123

1) I do not own a functional SSD. I had a Crucial M4 because I heard it was reliable, but it was dead within a week. I was considering an SSD 330 or 520, because they're also supposed to be reliable and very fast, but the price kept me away from the 520.

2) I consider the performance/reliabilityrice ratio when looking at SSDs. If I had to put it in order, I'd say price>performance>reliability>brand name. I won't pay 50% more for something that's 10% faster or 10% more reliable or a "trusted" brand name. In fact, I hate it when something's more expensive for the same performance because of brand name. Thankfully Intel hasn't done this in the SSD market.


----------



## banging34hzs

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I do own a OCZ 128Gb. yes I do plan to get another one for a boot drive from Intel, ocz or samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price,performance and brand are my top 3 in that order


----------



## aas88keyz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a SSD and love it. I can't believe just how much it brings the rest of my computer up to speed. Rarely any bottlenecks. Or haven't found one yet. Start up time is amazing. My other pc is still hard drives and I have tried different combination of RAID to improve performance but it is like night and day. Usually takes like 10 seconds to boot on my SSD to Linux compared to my alternate pc at at least a minute. Don't get me started with Windows boot time. I can save myself at least 5 minutes boot time for Windows clean install. I have a Corsair Force III which does a awesome job. I could only dream what an Intel 520 series can do in comparison.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, then brand, are my first considerations for an SSD. Size matters of course. The best bang for my money means that I take the first considerations and see how much size and speed performance I can get for what I can afford. None of this can happen if they are not available. I have to decide between what is actually offered. I am limited to my location and it can be difficult having components shipped as I am never home to sign for them and they get left outside until I return. If i know ahead of time the shipment will be there a particular day and week I make arrangements for someone to be at home but I usually don't because I don't want to impose every time. If I win you can bet I will have someone available and if it comes downs to it I will make an exception and take the day off to accept it myself.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## king8654

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, currently own two Crucial M4's. In future might try a Samsung 830/840 b/c hear great things, but crucial has treated me great.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

reliability + performance. as long as those two are good, price not really an issue


----------



## Warhaven

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


1. Yes, and yes. Currently have a 120GB OCZ Agility 3. Looking at all brands for the best performance to price ratio.

2. Quality/Reliability is most important, followed closely by performance.


----------



## Born For TDM

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a crucial M4, and i do plan on buying one soon, as the one i have now is filling up at speed.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

The most important consideration is the specifications and reliability, then comes looks.


----------



## zalbard

1. I currently own Intel 320 SSD. Not planning to upgrade any time soon due to insufficient funds.

2. Reliability, by far. Performance comes second.


----------



## BulletSponge

1) I currently own an OCZ Vertex 3 but do plan on buying another SSD early next year.
I a considering Crucial, Intel and Samsung for the replacement.

2) price first and performance second


----------



## repiv89

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own an OCZ.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance


----------



## sempai66

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

i have 2 (OCZ vertex 3, Kingston Hyper X). i would like to buy another sometime in the future, and would consider any brand

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

price


----------



## cloppy007

1. I do not own any SSD. When I decide to buy one, I'll look at Crucial or Samsung mainly.
2. Reliability and price. A minimum performance is required, but I do not need the top performer.


----------



## Clockwerk

1) I currently own a 128gb OCZ Agility 3 and am also looking at adding an additional SSD or two to ditch my mechanical hdd. I have been looking at the Inetl 520, Plextor m5 and Samsung 840.
2) The most important aspects to me are price/performance ratio. Can it perform well without costing an arm and a leg? (may be okay with only costing an arm or a leg if the performance is worth it).Also reliability. I have had a bad experience with OCZ ssds so am looking for more reputable and dependable ssds.


----------



## JeNouTo

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

i have 2x ocz vertex 3 60gb in raid
yes i am planning on purchasing one soon
brand doesn't really matter ~

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*

performance and reliability; brand doesn't matter as much


----------



## Pidoma

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I am looking to purchase one in the near future. Intel or Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price, Performance, and Brand. Warranty is also important.*


----------



## Schindlerian

1. No, I currently do not own an SSD and hope to in the near future. I've been considering both Intel and OCZ in particular.

2. Both performance and price have been my main consideration, unfortunately I don't have nearly as much to spend on an SSD since I already have quite a few HDD's, but making the switch will greatly benefit when I can.


----------



## LemonSlice

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Currently own a variety of SSDs, Crucial M4, Corsair Force GT, Intel 320. Will consider these brands as well as Kingston and Samsung in future. Do not plan on purchasing one in the near future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability, performance


----------



## Citricube

1. I currently own a 30gb OCZ SSD drive, when I have more expendable income I will definitely get another SSD drive unsure of what brand though.

2. I gauge whether I should purchase an SSD drive based on two variables: *User rating* and *Price*.


----------



## dylwing23

I own a samsung 830 128gb. Probably goig to buy another ssd within a year or so.
Reliability and price/performance are what I look for.


----------



## MikeBMW

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently I own OCZ Vertex 3 128GB SSD and I am planning to buy either 256GB Intel or Kingston.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

I am looking for very good reliability in SSD.


----------



## Dominik

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own an OCZ Vertex 3 60gb which is getting transferred to another computer when i purchase a new intel 520 series 240gb ssd.
I am considering going with an intel drive this time based on their track record of making flawless fast reliable SSD's.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, Performance and Brand (If a specific brand is praised on this community of being reliable and a really good option i would do research on the subject and put their opinions into consideration.)


----------



## Gorgatron

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I used to own an Intel but sold it to a friend who needed it for a laptop. I want to get another one, either Intel or Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance and price if applicable.


----------



## hour1702

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?_
Own: Kingston and OCZ
Would Like to Own but Don't Need: Samsung, Corsair, Crucial, OCZ, Intel, Patriot

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
_Price to performance


----------



## fishymamba

1. Do not currently own a SSD, but expecting to purchase one 120gb (or two 60GB) early next year.

2. Performance/price ratio. Reliability second. Brand does not matter to me. Currently I will probably be getting the OCZ Vertex 4 because it has very good performance and is cheap compared to other brands(Samsung/Intel)


----------



## Junior82

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes i currently own an SSD; crucial m4 64gb. I am planning on getting another one at some point, 64gb is not enough. I am considering Intel & Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Most important is price/performance ratio, good read/write speeds, and amount of storage. But all those together for a great price and you've got me sold. Also look into consideration is brand, i tend to stick away from brands that i have not used before and tend to stick with ones that i have and have not had any problems with. So it is really a combination of things that i look at before i would make a purchase.

Thanks for the entry and good luck to all.


----------



## Darktrooper78

1. Currently, I do not own an SSD. Planning on purchasing a Samsung 840 pro in the next few weeks

2. Reliablity/Performance


----------



## Shiromar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently own a OCZ Agility 3 120GB.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance for the price.


----------



## knd775

*1. Yes, I own one Intel SSD
2. Performance is the most important, but it has to be at a great price*


----------



## rpsgc

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own one (Crucial) and yes, I'm planning to purchase one in the near future. Either Crucial or Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability.


----------



## sampleboy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Verbatim 120GB SSD. I plan on upgrading my wife's desktop with another SSD as a primary drive.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/GB ratio.


----------



## Kiros

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I have owned 3 SSDs. I do plan to purchase a larger one because 60gb is tiny and can only fit so many games. I like Mushkin and I may look at Samsung or Intel. Number 2 explains the reason why.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

All 3. Reliability kind of ties in with brand to me.


----------



## KILLER_K

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, Kingston, Samsung, Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price/Performance and brand.*


----------



## Rookie1337

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

2 Kingston HyperX 3ks currently owned and planning on buying a Samsung 840 in the future though I will snag an Intel or Crucial if the price is right.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability/price. SSDs are expensive so if they don't just work without problems then the money isn't being spent wisely.


----------



## dalf

1)
I own 1 ssd crucial m4 128G.
I'm planning to buy a 256G for games. So far, the new Samsung looks good.

2)
Reliability is important (and also energy comsumption)


----------



## royalflush5

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering?
I don't own one and I'm looking at OCZ, Intel, and Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD?
Price, absolutely


----------



## 2010rig

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future?*

I own an Intel SSD. I'm looking to buy another in the next 30 days.

I'm considering Intel, Samsung, and Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price / Performance & Reliability are what I look for, which is why I went with Intel for my 1st SSD.









Thanks Intel & OCN!


----------



## Shaba

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently own a 64 GB Crucial M4 as my boot SSD. I plan on buying another Crucial M4 at 128 GB or 256 GB capacity.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*1. Price 2. Reliability 3. Brand (i.e. reputation)*


----------



## Ferrari8608

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not own an SSD yet. Brands I've considered are Crucial and Samsung as Intel is a bit pricey for my budget.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price would be most important. Of course, performance is very important as well.


----------



## Psykopathic

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own a Crucial C300. I've been looking into replacing my current SSD with either a Samsung 840 Pro or a Crucial M4.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

1. Performance and Reliability 2. Customer support 3. Price


----------



## Faraz

1. Yes, a Samsung and an Intel. And yes, I plan on using SSDs in any future builds I do as well. I plan on buying from any of the reputable brands: Intel, Crucial, Samsung, etc.

2. Performance and price.


----------



## sticks435

Currently own an Intel 510, looking to upgrade to bigger drive, probably Samsung/Intel/OCZ

Price to performance.


----------



## -SE7EN-

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes and yes. Either Intel or OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

a mix of performance and price.


----------



## Alanim

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own a SSD, but I've been looking as the mushkin drives for awhile now.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD

Price / Reliability


----------



## Wickedtt

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)? I have a OCZ soild 3 right now

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? All of the above i look at the price point/ performance/ and brand i like to have the best of all the worlds but sometimes price wins out.


----------



## gears2head84

1. No, but I been looking at Intel and Samsung.

2. Price/Performace ratio.


----------



## brew

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently do not own an SSD. Will most likely get one as soon as I get some extra funds. Considering Crucial, Intel, Samsung, and Kingston.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, performance and reputation.


----------



## galaxyy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own a Crucial M4 128gb in my laptop and a OCZ Vertex 3 256gb in my desktop.

I am planning on buying a replacement for my OCZ Vertex 3 within the next 6 months.

I am considering OCZ, Samsung, Crucial, and Intel. If I had to buy today, I'd buy a Samsung 840 pro 256gb.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance is the most important factor for me, with price a close second. Mainly I think that price should scale with performance linearly. In the past, I thought that Intel had top performance and reliability but at too high a price compared to the competition. It's good to see the prices come down a bit!


----------



## NorcalTRD

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a Crucial M4, I plan on purchasing an Intel 840 as an upgrade in the very near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Most important would be performance followed closely by price.


----------



## amickael

1. Yes, I own a 120 GB Intel 330 and a 256 GB Samsung.

2. I mostly look for performance and reliability.


----------



## Toastiekins

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own two SSD's. At the moment, money is tight after losing my job so I cannot spare the funds to purchase another.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance are my main considerations.


----------



## MaverickDZ

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently do not own an SSD, my build i did late last year had top of the line products except an ssd, at the time the price for the GB was not worth the boot/load times, i am however planning on getting one, i will most likely will go with a Samsung or OCZ, and will factor warranty, and newegg reviews.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

when i start looking at SSD's performance and stability will be my biggest key factors. Data loss is unacceptable so i will depend once again on reviews that are 6+ months old to show longevity.








M∂verickDZ


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

1. I own a Kingston and am planning to buy another SSD (probably an OCZ or Intel) in the near future
2. Performance is important, but also the price.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

1. yes, i own several ssd's 2x mushkin chronos. I just bought an intel 330 and i've had an x25 in my linux rig for 3+ years
2. Brand/performance/price are all considerations to be weighed


----------



## Tatakai All

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes and yes. Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, performance and familiarity.


----------



## DigitalWind

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently own a Corsair 120GB Force SSD and a Patriot Pyro 120GB. I plan on purchasing a Intel 240 GB SSD.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price*


----------



## radaja

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No and yes i plan on buying a Intel SSD*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance*


----------



## marshal mellow

1. I currently own one Samsung 830 128GB and i just purchased an Intel 330 Maple Crest 128GB for my laptop.

2. When it comes to SSDs, reliability is what i need. Samsung and Intel seem to be among the most solid drives out there, so i have one of each. It would be awesome to have another, especially a 520.


----------



## lckillah

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I used to own an SSD which was an OCZ brand. I am probably going to purchase a samsung SSD in the future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability and performance.


----------



## GabeNewell

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
I currently own a Crucial M4 128gb SSD, and I plan to buy another 128gb Plextor or Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

I consider performance to be my number one thing, though price does almost match up to that.


----------



## Search

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?


Yes, own a Crucial but Intel and Samsung are the only others on my trusted list.
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


Performance/Reliability: We're enthusiasts, we'll sell organs for the fastest parts (as long as they work).


----------



## EarlGrey

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


1: I currently own a 60gb Crucial M4 and I'm looking for an SSD with higher capacity to hold my OS, programs and more games. Currently I'm still on a 775 board with Sata II but that will change.
I'm only considering Crucial and Intel at the moment, but I'm not yet done with my research.

2: Reliability. SSD's are already a major improvement over most standard HDD's performance wise, even if you get a budget model. I don't necessarily need bleeding edge performance. Since the drive will be home to my OS I want it to be robust and well....solid! I make backups but having a drive fail on you is always a pain, and having to RMA hardware is never fun. Performance does matter, but it comes second, after reliability.


----------



## CasperGS

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*I do (64gb), yes because I need a bigger one. would consider an intel....if I win

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?* speed and storage amount


----------



## halocog

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, I don't own one yet. If I could afford one, I would get Intel, OCZ or Crucial*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price vs performance and brand quality.*


----------



## drb124

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

ocz vertex plus 60 gig....intel 330 120 gig

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

price


----------



## mikysee

Currently own Crucial M4 128GB. Planning to get and considering Intel, Samsung, and Crucial.

Most important thing to consider is reliability.


----------



## skyravr

1. Crucial C300 and Intel 520

2. Reliability


----------



## hatrix216

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No I do not own an SSD. I was considering purchasing one however, either Samsung, OCZ or Intel brand.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

The price to performance ratio is the most important consideration for me. Mostly everything I build has a budget unfortunately and I'm always looking for the best piece of hardware I can get with the little money I have


----------



## NitroNarcosis

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own 3 SSDs

2 Intel Gen 2 X-25Ms

1 Curcial M4

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/GB and performance. When I purchase an SSD it must be at least 256GB. I need space and I have always found that the Intel's while reliable, are a bit pricey for my liking.


----------



## Magariz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own two OCZ SSD's. I have been debating on getting another larger one from either Intel or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and performance.


----------



## DarkArc

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No I do not currently own one but am looking to purchase either an OCZ, Intel, or Kingston.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price/Performance and Reliability


----------



## jbobb

1. I currently own a 64GB Crucial M4 and I do plan on buying a larger drive in the future. I would consider Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

2. Price/Performance/Reliability


----------



## SSTGohanX

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I had recently purchased (1) OCZ Vertex 4 128GB Solid State Hard Drive. I have not used it yet because I am using it in my current build project (a desk-case, similar to say L3P D3SK or The Red harbinger). I am looking for a second Solid State Hard Drive currently and am Considering either Intel 520 or the Samsung 840. This will be for my primary Windows 7 Drive, as my OCZ is for my primary Linux drive.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Important features in an SSD are simply the write and read speeds. The price does matter immensely; as I don't care about "Price per Gigabyte", but rather the price in general. Being a 23 year old student in College, my budget is limited to a few hundred per purchase. My price range for hard drives is roughly 200 dollars because it seems more logical to not spend an arm and a leg to gain high space for no apparent need. Performance for me is not only programming, recording music and image design, but also for a few recreational games and being able to multitask on my own level. I enjoy knowing that I am not limited by the speed of my computer, but of the speed of my own self. When editing an photo I had taken or mastering a song I had recorded, I like knowing that my computer can keep up with the programs, and the main factor of this would be the hard drive. With fast enough write and read speeds, the actions of the computer should be enough to not have much latency. As for gaming, well I do play games, but I don't see a faster hard drive improving how well I can play a game. Possibly how fast it loads; but not my own individual skill. That, in and of itself, is where it's not my computer that lacks- it's myself. Brand names are only as good as their reputation. However, this is not always the case. I never have been a "fanboy" to one specific brand, but I will say that there are five major companies that rule the SSD market: OCZ, Intel, Samsung and Crucial. Everyone else is in fair play with them, but do not have as much popularity as the rest when it comes to reliability and speed. Reliability is also a good factor; but in reality: we own a piece of technology that depends on the surrounding environments. It is impossible to pray something will be 100% reliable when unrealistic factors could come into play. This is why people backup their information. As for me: I don't hold too much sentimental value to my information. I would rather just hope that I can complete my task quicker than my computer can, after-all, sometimes a human can think faster than the machine; Or, At least, this one can.


----------



## Avonosac

1) Currently own 2 - HyperX 3k 120GBs, and an intel 530 series 120 GB. The brands I would consider while purchasing are Kingston, Intel and Samsung.

2) When buying I consider brand and performance.


----------



## b0z0

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)? I currently a Crucial C300. I'm currently looking at the Intel 520 series, or the Samsung 840 series.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?Performance, and brand.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own three SSD's and if the performance and price are right I wouldn't think twice about getting another. I like Intel, Cruical, Samsung out of that list.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

The most important factors I consider when purchasing are price, and performance. Also reliability.


----------



## OEMBoardSucks

1. I do not own any ssd , i would consider intel , kingston

2. Performance > Price


----------



## Xayer

I do not own an SSD but I want to buy the Intel SSD because they're the fastest


----------



## Constantine85

Greetings!









1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
- I do not own a SSD yet, I was planning on buying the Intel 330 Series 120GB for Christmas. I have looked at a lot of other ones out there and the Intel received some of the best consistent reviews.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
(In order of importance)
1. Performance
2. Brand
3. Reviews
4. Price


----------



## feniks

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
yes, I own a single 240GB Mushkin Chronos SSD now. I am planning to either add another 240GB for RAID0 (expensive route) or trade it for a 2x 120GB RAID0 for better performance. I mostly consider only brands like Intel, Crucial, Samsung and Mushkin.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
mostly price & reliability however the brand reputation & performance goes right after and so I strictly avoid certain brands no matter what the price is.


----------



## Maxximus

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*1. I own a 128 Gb Corsair Force GT series..
2. Price to performance ratio and brand quality..*


----------



## Kindredice

1 - I do not own an SSD atm, considering to get one in near future. Intel, Samsung or OCZ

2 - Price, Performance and Reliability in that order.


----------



## SimpleTech

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

_Yes, I own several actually. Am I planning on purchasing another one in the future? OF COURSE! But I'm not entirely dependent on brand, I merely look for which one has the best $/performance ratio (and are reliable too)._

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

_Pretty much all of the above with price being a huge factor. I'm not going to pay $300 for a 240GB SSD if it's 15% faster than the competition when the market has a lot of SSDs for $1/GB or less. Another thing I focus on is reliability. If your SSD performs great but has a tendency to die after a few months then I'll just look at something else. Sometimes it's hard to make judgments based on reliability because of new controllers and firmware. Having great customer support certainly helps too.







_


----------



## Aestylis

Woohoo!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)? *I currently own one, and I am considering a second. Considering Samsung, Crucial, Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? *I always look for the best price/performance ratio*


----------



## ReverbDP

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I don't currently own a SSD
I would consider Intel, Corsair, Mushkin

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price would be the most important for me.

Thanks


----------



## Compaddict

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
I own a 64GB Crucial M4 SSD. I have been very happy with the load speed of this drive comparing to my old HDD, but due to the size I am forced to use my HDD for everything except Win7. I would love to see how fast games would load and run on a SSD. I would love to win one of these drives then I would buy a second one to use in RAID-0.









*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Reliability and price are what I look for in everything I buy and good sales are usually a big factor. Intel and Crucial top my list for SSD selection but Crucial happened to be cheaper when I bought one.


----------



## mtbiker033

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Crucial C30064gb and an OCZ Agility3 64mb. Yes and I am considering Intel or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, performance, and brand.


----------



## Mikrouwel

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Answer to 1

1.a)No, I do not.
1.b)Yes, I am.
1.c)I Would consider Intel and OCZ

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Answer to 2

2)Performance and reliability as well as good customer support.


----------



## corrinthians

1. I do not currently own an SSD. I will probably purchase one in the next few months. The brands I would consider are Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

2. Considerations are brand reliability and price


----------



## noobhell

1) Yes, I own three (1 OCZ, 1 Patriot, 1 Mushkin) and am going to buy a new one soon for a raid0. Probably going to be Patriot.

2) brand, price (I'm a cheapskate when it comes to SSDs)


----------



## rhyneman

1. I do not currently own an SSD. I am looking into purchasing an Intel or Samsung in the near future.

2. Price > Reliability > Performance are my considerations


----------



## UsedPaperclip

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own 3 SSDs, 2 Crucial M4s and an OCZ Vertex 2. I am planning on getting one for my HTPC, I was looking at a Samsung 840 but I will probably just pick up what is on sale.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Always based on the price to performance ratio.


----------



## superhead91

1. I don't own an SSD currently. I would most likely consider an Intel or Samsung
2. Reliability and price are probably the most important aspects to me.


----------



## ryandigweed

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I don't have any SSD currently, but if I were to purchase one, I would purchase something like the Samsung 830, because it's really amazing.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, then Performance. I don't care much for brands, as long as the performance is awesome.


----------



## bg8780

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Two Mushkin Chronos Deluxe in RAID 0. I'm really open to any brand.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance takes priority.


----------



## BWAS1000

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I don't own an SSD. Planning on purchasing an Intel 330 18GB or an Intel 520 120GB, depending on the price of each.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price to performance/storage. And reliability.


----------



## debuchan

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own an SSD. I am considering buying another- deciding between Corsair, OCZ, Intel, Samsung, or Plextor SSD.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability, price/performance ratio, overall performance, pretty colors


----------



## Fremish

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
ANSWER: No, I've wanted one for a long time. Intel would be my first choice Samsung my second.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
ANSWER: I take a lot of things into consideration, the performance for sure and the brand. If the brand is one I know and can drop back on i'm all game!


----------



## ronackt

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a crucial M4 64GB. I am planning on purchasing another SSD in the future as this one is running out of space.
I will most likely consider Intel since they have great reliability.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

The most important thing for me is performance per price. Also reliability is a main concern. Brands are not that important to me but their history does affect my decision.


----------



## ssgtnubb

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do own a SSD already but I want a faster drive with more storage.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price to Performance Ratio


----------



## newbrevolution

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently own a OCZ Agility 4 128GB. I purchased that one because I got it on sale for $60. I would like to purchase a Crucial M3 in the near future though. Oddly enough though I have not even pulled the OCZ out of the package yet to put an OS on it...*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and Reliability*


----------



## BWG

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I do not. I've owned several Crucial drives though. Intel, Crucial, OCZ are usually the 3 I consider when I buy one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand actually does play a rule in this decision as reliability is important to me. I do always measure price vs performance heavily too.


----------



## ColdRush

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes I currently own one, I plan to upgrade to a larger sized ssd if I can find a good deal. The brands I consider when I shop for ssds would be Samsung , Intel, Crucial, and Corsair(in that order).

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price followed by brand. Performance isn't a consideration, it's expected. If I hear a drive performs poorly, I stay away from it and the brand associated.


----------



## HyperC

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a Intel g2 160gb and also Samsung 840 pro 256gb

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability and Performance!!


----------



## Helmsdg

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future?
I own a crucial M4 and would buy another unless something fantastic happens.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability... when physical disks fail, they usually can still be read. No such luck on ssd's.

--David--


----------



## PCModderMike

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own 2 Crucial M4's. But I am planning to upgrade in the future because I would just like to have one larger single drive instead of the two M4's in RAID 0. I am considering Intel or Corsair mostly for the upgrade.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Good price with great performance is important to me. And I like to hear from others and their experiences when looking at another brand.


----------



## flash2021

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
**I own an OCZ Agility 3 60GB drive
**considering Intel and Samsung for a future upgrade in the next year

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
**performance then price


----------



## Ensabrenoir

1. own a kingston hyper x 120gb and 2 adatas one 120gb and one 64gb. looking to purchase 4 120's for a raid in new build considering samsung or crucial originally had 2 kingston 120's for a raid but the sata connector snapped off one of them









2 Quality .performance, size and price


----------



## PCSarge

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

i currently own an intel 320 series SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

performance and reliability are the biggest factors in my decision.


----------



## bfromcolo

1. Yes I have an Intel x25-v. Will purchase a larger one during my new system build early next year. Intel, Crucial and Samsung would be the first 3 to consider.

2. reliability and performance, then price


----------



## Izvire

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

- Using OCZ Vertex 2. Planning on purchasing either Intel, OCZ or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance.


----------



## phibrizo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? Yes, currently own an Intel 80-M G2

If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)? Another Intel, prolly a 520 series

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? Warranty and price.


----------



## Ecstacy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near*
*future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot*
*Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
- I own a Crucial C300 and a Crucial M4. I plan on getting a SSD for my next rig once Haswell comes out. I like Intel, Crucial, Samsung, and Plextor.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD*
*(price, performance, brand, other)?*
- For me I want a high performance drive that's reliable. I wait till the drive is on sale.


----------



## mironccr345

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own 2 Intel 2nd gen SSD in RAID0. But I am planning to upgrade in the future because I would just like to have one larger single drive instead of the two. I am considering Crucial, Intel or Corsair.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Good price with great performance and reviews.


----------



## King Who Dat

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes. I own a pair of Patriot Wildfire 128gb ssds. I plan on keeping them for a while, but if I were looking to buy today I would be looking at the OCZ Vector or the Samsung 840 Pro.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

The most important factor in my choice is reliability. Well, 50% reliability, 50% speed.


----------



## Frankzro

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Right now I own three different SSDs, so here are the brands Patriot ( 64GB), Crucial ( 240GB), and recently purchased a Mushkin mSATA SSD ( 240GB) *Note* I used this drive to replace another SSD which was pre installed in my Tablet.

I always wanted to give Intel SSDs a try! -- I've heard a lot more positives than negatives about them and many people talk about them. They've always been a bit on the expensive side, but maybe a free one would persuade me for purchases I will make in the future!

*What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

The performance is the most important to me and the Brand defines how robust it will be, but the price will also come into factor after the others have been put into account.


----------



## .theMetal

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I plan on purchasing soon one of the following: Intel, Samsung, or Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Stability and longevity.


----------



## K-Dawg

1. I currently own a OCZ vertex 3 120gb ssd. I want to buy an intel SSD but they are too pricey.
2. The most important thing to me in an SSD is reliability! Which i know Intel has.


----------



## jhoyt82

1. I current own a 256gb OCZ V4. I am intending on purchasing another SSD for my laptop, likely a OCZ Vector.
2. Speed and Reliability.


----------



## Chanooxd

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
No
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

1. Own 3 SSDs. 1 for my laptop, and two for my PC that are in raid 0.

I am currently looking at getting a new SSD since I am getting hard drive errors on the two that are in my desktop. I would probably get a samsung 830 drive since the price to performance ratio is outstanding.

2. Speed, price, and reliability. Samsung and OCZ really hit it home with the 830 and the vertex 4 drive. Both provide great reliability, speed, and the price is sometimes cheaper than drives that are slower than them.


----------



## redmustang

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, two Samsung 840s. And yes, intel, Samsung, ocz, and mushkin

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price per performance


----------



## Tribes

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Do not have one now, Thinking about Intel or Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

A nice Price/Performance mix.


----------



## sunfireX

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

A 128GB M4 and 90GB 3K Kingston. I was thinking of getting an 840 pro to replace the M4 and throw the M4 in my laptop.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Brand and performance are the most important things.


----------



## DiNet

1. m4 128Gb, no plans on buying new one for at least 6 month.

2. Price for Gb, reliable brand and good reviews.


----------



## boostinsteve

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Just purchased a 180Gb 330 series, and want to get another intel SSD for my latop as I have been extremely pleased with the performance of the current one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Support and flexibility right now. SSD's are still new enough that if something happened, I would want the support here. Flexibility because I wan to be able to install these in a desktop, or decide I want to move it over to my laptop.


----------



## Katcilla

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Nope, don't currently own an SSD. Not planning on getting one in the near future, but it's nearly Xmas so who knows. The brands I'd consider are Intel, Kingston, Samsung and Corsair.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Most important for me is Price, then Brand.


----------



## Pheatton

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Im running an 120BG OCZ Vertex 3 currently

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Most important factor would be price then performance. Its a trade off between them.


----------



## Jibatsu

1. Currently I have a 256Gb Crucial M4
I am however, planning on buying either another M4 or a Samsung 840

2. I mainly look for speed and reliability. price is coming down so much now that it's not much of a worry any more


----------



## ciceu4

1.Yes I currently own a ssd OCZ agility 3. I have been using for more then 1 year and i had no problem . I want to purchase another 256/512 gb ssd for storage , i will go with Intel or Samsung .
2. An important consideration is the ratio cost/ performance when you choose to buy a ssd also secondly is the brand( samsung and intel are very stable ).


----------



## Bedo

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own any SSDs. I would probably consider buying one for my next build, which I am unsure when that will happen. I would primarily look at Intel and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

I look for the best price/performance ratio.


----------



## WillyRay

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Own two ... perhaps will purchase another. OCZ, Intel, Kingston ...

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

System performance and budget


----------



## Cavey00

Yes, I have one Samsung SSD. I would consider another Samsung or Intell, price being the factor. Both are great drives.
Price/performance (going by reputation) are the main factors.


----------



## Arizonian

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD. I plan on purchasing another. Either Samsung or Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance.


----------



## Badwrench

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a 40gb Intel V25 (houses xp for benching use only). I am planning on getting a 120gb (samsung, intel, or plextor) after the holidays.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/performance ratio and reliability.


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

I do not own a ssd.

Price over performance but reliablility is a must.


----------



## SirWooties

1. I own an Intel 520 SSD.

2. I need performance first and foremost, then price.


----------



## Apfelbaum51

I currently own one SSD, need another for my other system. Considering Samsung, Intel and OCZ.

Reliability and performance are primary considerations them price.


----------



## gerbrik

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering*
I do not currently own one, but plan on getting one early in the new year. Most likely an Intel, but OCZ is up for consideration.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
*
Mainly it's performance, but price is a pretty important aspect as well.


----------



## Captain1337

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I currently own two Intel 520 solid state drives and a Crucial M4 128 GB SSD. I am planning on purchasing one more Intel SSD in the near future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
When purchasing an SSD, the most important consideration to me is the performance.

Thanks OCN and Intel for the awesome giveaway!


----------



## 4.178343

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an Intel SSD. I would consider buying Intel, Crucial and Samsung SSDs in the future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability (goes hand-in-hand with brand) then price.


----------



## Blindsay

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I own several and different brands, I am looking to upgrade though. Will be considering Samsung, Plextor and Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Mostly performance, then price


----------



## NicksTricks007

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I do not currently own an SSD but have been planning an upgrade in the next 3-6 months. I am considering 3 of the listed brands as viable options which are Crucial, Intel and OCZ.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

The most important factor to me in choosing an SSD is the price to performance ratio. I want to maximize my investment as much as possible and making this factor my priority will allow me to do so.


----------



## Shrak

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, 1 Crucial M4. Also planned on buying either another Crucial or an Intel in the near future when money allowed it.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Quality, Price, and definitely customer service for if or when something goes wrong. Sadly a few companies out there just don't seem to care about their customers.


----------



## Devious Dog

1. I currently own a Corsair Force Series GT 240GB SSD and want/need to get another SSD within the next couple months. With past experience of my current SSD, brand will no longer be the deciding factor.

2. The most important consideration for me is performance coupled with reliability. Price is of course always a factor, but if the cost is marginal to upgrade to a SSD with better performance.. I am always wiling to spend that little bit extra.
Reliablity is also always in my mind, if a company has released with faulty firmware or issues (example TRIM issues: SandForce and Corsair) then this brands Reliabilty has suffered in my eyes as I dont mind spending good money for good equipment.. but not good money on equipment that has issues.


----------



## MrBreeze

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I own a Crucial m4 128GB, and I am planning to add a second drive after the holidays. Looking at OCZ, Intel and Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Value, figured on a combination of price vs. performance. This is what led me to get the m4 initially.


----------



## Webshow202

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Planning on getting one in the future.....Crucial M4

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance, Reliability and price (of course)


----------



## Godrillax

1. Yes I do, the Corsair Force GT 120 GB. I do not plan on purchasing another SSD in the near future.

2. Performance and especially good reviews. A product may be created under a prestigious company, but the product turns out to be crappy, I would want to stay away from that.


----------



## tuffy12345

1) I own 3 Solid State Drives, all of them OCZ. I plan on purchasing more as soon as I have an excuse to.

2) Clearly, since all of them are OCZ, I only care about price haha.


----------



## l1o2l

1. I currently own none. The brands I would consider would be Samsung or Intel.
2. Price and reliability come before performance.


----------



## Someguy316

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Don't own an SSD and I might not purchase an SSD in the near future; looking more towards 500GB
than 120GB or 250GB. The brands I'll take into consideration are Samsung and Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and reliability are important to me.


----------



## yoaces

1. no i don't own a SSD, yes i'm looking to purchase in the near future. I would consider Intel, Samsung, Kingston.
2. price first followed by performance.


----------



## deafboy

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Currently own 2 old Intels (X25-M G2) and a Crucial M4.

Generally consider Intel first, followed by crucial, samsung, and lastly corsair. Tend to avoid the others.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability


----------



## techjesse

1. Yes, I own a WD 64GB. I'm looking to buy a 120GB or a 256GB soon. I'n considering OCZ, Samsung and Kingston.

2. Reliability, speed and price.


----------



## Deeya

I currently own to solid state drives both of them are OCZ. I have not had any problems with them so they are still definitely on my mind purchasing a new solid state drive.

Although, I've recently made the switch after over decade of using AMD processors to an Ivy Bridge build and I've been nothing but impressed so Intel SSD is definitely on my mind comes to purchase a new one as well.

As far as well I generally look for is a price to performance ratio. In addition to the price to performance ratio I also look at the cost per gigabyte when looking to buy a new storage devices.


----------



## Shaded War

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently do not own one. However I would purchase a Samsung 840 Pro if they went on sale.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and reliability. Brand is also somewhat important.


----------



## jcollett

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes. I own a Samsung 830 120gb. I'm hoping to purchase a larger drive. Probably another Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance then price.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmasteR

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own a Intel SSD. Would consider Intel, Crucial, or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/Performance.


----------



## gerickjohn

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, but yes, I do have plans, Possibly, Intel, Crucial, Kingston or Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Best performance/price along with a trusted Brand name.*


----------



## _TRU_

1 yes. & yes. Probably a Samsung I have good history with those ssds
2 price, then performance


----------



## sveg99

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the nearfuture? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Ans: No, but I do plan on getting one. I would prefer either Intel or Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

*Ans: A decent combination of price & performance.*


----------



## Chase23

1) I don't own a SSD, but I have been thinking of getting one for a while now, The brands I am considering is Intel, Crucial ans OCZ.

2) Step one compare performance and select SSD's that suits my needs. Step two compare price of SSD's selected in step one. Step three send an email to considered brands to see how easily their customer service division can be reached in-case i'm experiencing any difficulties with the drive.


----------



## GerroffMe

1. OCZ and intel are the only models I have looked at, but would consider purchasing any make as long as specs and price were right.

2. Most interested in read/write speeds


----------



## Cocosalsa

1. Yes an intel ssd and plan on buying another one.

2. Reliability over all else.


----------



## TUDJ

1. Currently own 1 SSD, don't have plans to buy another in the near future.

2. Reliability


----------



## Squayle

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't but after an i7, a new cooler and a new motherboard getting an SSD as my OS installation disk. I'm looking for about 120GB as I want the OS and Planetside 2 to run off it. I might install some other games through steam later on it but only if it would actually provide a performance increase. I would consider OCZ and Intel as two brands of SSD to purchase and I plan to do so after christmas when money gets back to being stable.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and Price are the most important in my opinion. After all isn't that the summary of a brand?
Reliability is also an important factor.


----------



## stevenar344

1. Have not been blessed with the power of SSD.
2. I would say reliability and its performance but brands try hard to associate that with their names so: trustworthy brand.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

1. I own two Intel SSDs. A 520 and 330. I plan on getting another for more storage and am considering Intel, Samsung and Crucial.

2. I mainly weigh performance and reputation. I don't mind paying for quality!


----------



## Miniblazeu

1. I dont own any SSDs yet.. I plan to get Intel or OCZ SSDs.

2. I look for performance in an SSD.


----------



## deNordic

1. I currently own a M4 amd i'm not planning to buy another atm. I would consider Intel or Samsung if i was buying one.

2. Capacity & Reputation.


----------



## Derp

_*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*_

I don't own an SSD but I was hoping to buy one during black friday but they sold out within a few minutes. I was interested in a Samsung SSD because of the positive reviews.
_
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*_

Price > Reliability > Performance.


----------



## munaim1

1. Currently own an Intel SSD, am actually looking at purchasing the new 520 series.

2. Reliability > Brand > Performance.


----------



## vitality

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)? Yes, I have 2 crucial M4's

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance and reliability.


----------



## DUpgrade

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own a Corsair Force GT. I never plan to buy one but I do keep my eye out for them. I like the Corsair Newton GTX, Intel 520 and Samsung 840 Pro.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price is a factor as <$1 per GB makes it feel like a deal. Performance and reliability are also important though.*


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


1.) No SSD. I plan on purchasing one within the next 3 months (hopefully). INTEL, OCZ, Samsung are all brands I would consider

2.)Dollars per quality (longevity)


----------



## .Sup

Finally I am able to compete. Thanks for the opportunity.

1. Yes, I am considering Crucial and Intel.

2. Price-reliability


----------



## 161029

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I just got one recently (64GB Crucial M4) for my first build. Do not plan on purchasing one in the near future as I don't have the cash.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price/Performance, brand (reputation), controller (Sandforce, LAMD, etc), and durability.


----------



## steezebe

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future?
I own an ADATA and a Mushkin, but am not in the market for a new one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
RELIABILITY


----------



## greglgomez

I'm considering Corsair, Intel and Samsung.
I own an OCZ and a Crucial M4.
In my opinion the most important factor when buying an SSD is reliability. Followed by performance.


----------



## All3n

1. I am considering a SSD this winter. Intel and Samsung are the only two brands I would consider.

2. Reliability is the utmost important feature. I am not interested in any more speed unless I can be confident the media will be as stable as current HDD technology.


----------



## drnilly007

1. I don't own a ssd but am looking to purchase a Samsung one soon.

2. The most important considerations are real world(overclock.net data) reviews and price.


----------



## Snyderman34

I currently have a Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD in my rig, and another SSD in my Ultrabook.

Price to performance ratio is pretty important.


----------



## brasslad

1. Yes I own two 120 GB Kingston Hyper 3K and two 128 GB Samsung 830 SSDs. At the moment (after Christmas recovery) I expect to purchase a 240-256 GB SSD for my laptop.
Brands depend on reliability, price, ease of use, primarily.
Preference atm Samsung 830, Samsung 840 Pro, Plextor M5S, Kingston Hyper 3K, OCZ Vertex 4, possibly Agility 4, Vector, Pricing and reputation. though the price on the Samsung 840 is tempting for 512 GB for $350 or less. Allmost grabbed an Intel 180 GB on sale, dithered too long.

2. Price, reliability, ease of use. Samsung software is impressive(Intel is supposed to be comparable) may yet carry the day.


----------



## miked103

I do not own a ssd and do not plan on purchasing one in the future. If I did, I would look for performance.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


1. I currently have one SSD in use, I plan to purchase one for sure near future, Samsung, Crucial,Intel etc.

2. Both price and performance.


----------



## OMG It's Bob

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I do, and yes I am. I'm looking at Intel and Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

A balance of price and performance.


----------



## tylergbass

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own a SSD, but I am debating on purchasing one and using my 1TB HD as storage for games and media. I am not familiar with SSD brands so first impressions will mean a lot to me when purchasing future products.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

The performance you get for the price you pay. This allows you to differentiate between the quality of each SSD in relation to budget. Being a brand name product does not always mean it's better, sometimes brand names effect price more than performance and reliability.


----------



## ynk1121

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
--- Yes, a OCZ Vertex 2 and a Kingston SSDNow V+100. Soon I'll be replacing the OCZ because I'm running out of space. I've actually been eying the Intel 520.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
--- Reliability is number one. Performance and affordability means nothing if I lose my data.


----------



## XanderDylan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
I've used 7200RPM mechanical drives for years. Never had the money to try an SSD. I'm selling my current rig and I'm in the market for an SSD on a budget with at least 60GB. Intel and Kingston seemed to have some nice prices until they went back up. -_-*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*I've been looking for an SSD that's affordable and offers good speeds and not SSD's that short-change performance.*


----------



## mikami

1. currently own intel x25m 80gb, planning to retire it for samsung 840pro maybe

2. performance,reliability, price

2. performance


----------



## JoeWalsh

1. I do not own an SSD and do not plan on purchasing one in the near future. I would consider Intel and Crucial if I did, though.

2. The most important factor is price.


----------



## Mumbles37

1. Yes, I own two and yes, I plan to buy more soon.
Intel, OCZ, or Crucial.

2. Performance


----------



## rebelextrm02

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I own an Intel 330. I wanted a 520 but it didn't quite fit my budget. I'm considering acquiring another SSD for my fiancée's machine. I'm currently considering Intel, Samsung, and OCZ (for the new Vector).

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability first and foremost, followed by performance, and then brand.


----------



## Dicewarfare

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently do not own any SSD's at the moment but am considering a SSD for the next upgrade. The brands would be Intel, Kingston and Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

The best performance For the best cost although it is more performance.


----------



## stealthybox

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I'm considering a Patriot or Samsung SSD in the next few months for my 15R

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?
> 
> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


I currently have a Intel X-25M 80GB and a 330 180GB. I will likely buy either an OCZ PCI-e based SSD, or another 330, or possibly a 520.

Quality and long term performance. Out of the box numbers mean nothing if after three months the drive can barely hit half its original specs. The X-25M I have still benches at near original speeds (240/70 read/write) which impresses me. Intel is consistently high quality, so I can trust that I will get what I paid for.


----------



## philhalo66

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Nope i dont own one yet. I am going to buy one soon and i will buy OCZ because its cheap and has good performance.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price.


----------



## dky93

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not own any ssd yet, but I'm looking forward for a gskill ssd because of their design and good reputation.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

I'll look at the after sales service and the performance : price ratio a.k.a the best bang for buck.


----------



## She loved E

1. Yes, i own one. yes, i'm always considering buying another.







Intel, Crucial, Samsung and Plextor would be considered.

2. Most important consideration to me is priceerformance ratio. I'll buy the above-branded SSD that gives me the best GB per $ and speed per $.

3. thanks! love my intel chip!


----------



## metalmayhem9

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own 3 SSDs right now. Crucial M4, Vertex 4 and Corsair Neutron GTX. Next year if I purchase any I am considering trying out a Samsung or Intel drive.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance, then price.*


----------



## johnis007

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Currently I dont own one, but i plan to get one soon. It's going to probably be an Intel or a Samsung one.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Reliability above all, and then the price i guess


----------



## DotHacker666

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I dont own a SSD but im considering on buying OCZ or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Price


----------



## kimaniking

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own an a Kingston v200 ssd 120gb am also planning to buy this http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004Z0S6S4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price , performanceand size


----------



## Hyoketsu

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*No, I do not own any SSDs at the moment, and am not planning to buy one due to them being so expensive. If I were to buy one, however, I would either buy one from the Samsung 830 series, or one of the Crucial offerings.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability, closely followed by performance*


----------



## Tom1121

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, considering mostly Samsung due to their performance.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? Price, performance, brand reputation


----------



## DracoManX69

1. Currently 2 Samsung 830 128gb drives in RAID 0, considering getting another one (if i can find it) to add to the RAID
2. Price per Performance + Samsung has an great reoutation


----------



## muscleking

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own 120gb and 240gb vertex 3 by OCZ and Adata s510 120gb. Would consider Intel and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

performance, then warranty, then price


----------



## KyleMart06

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
No, I do not own one at the moment. I am planning on purchasing one in the near future. I am looking at Intel, Samsung, and Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
The price is pretty important since we just found out we have a baby on the way. Other than that, mid level performance would be next. My needs are not super demanding but do love the responsiveness of an SSD.

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## sweetoxic

1. I don't own any SSD yet but i will buy a pc soon...If i buy a new SSD ..it would be samsung

2. Price ,because a SSD is very expensive but it very usefull for bothing system(very fast)


----------



## MJD

1. Currently all my main machines have SSDs (just can't go back), and I'm not planning on upgrading them. If I were to, I'd consider Intel, OCZ, Kingston, Samsung, and Plextor for sure. Any company with good reviews and solid products are eligible.

2. Most important is reliability. I'm willing to buy more expensive drives (extra ~30) if it means the drive won't fail randomly within the next few years. After that, I'll get the size I need, and then trade off performance vs price. Performance should be decent and competitive with the current stock of drives, and price should be close to my budget.

Brand is not important, beyond getting a reliable product. Of course, Intel has the reputation for reliability







!


----------



## mello93

1)Currently,no.But i'm planning to catch one i thing samsung or corsair.
2)Price,performance and brand and surely reability!


----------



## hyujmn

1. No, I do not own an SSD. I thought about purchasing one, but I have no idea what to look for. I'd be looking at any model.

2. Price would be the biggest factor if I purchased an SSD.


----------



## neroe23

1. Not atm but this would be a nice holiday present. I'd go for an Intel SSD because everything I bought from them ran perfectly.

2. Performance then price I guess. Nothing beats massive speed.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently have Corsair, Patriot, and Kingston. I probably will not be purchasing another for a while.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, capacity, and performance.


----------



## Skoobs

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I have a Crucial M4 in my main rig. I am thinking about buying another one so i can lose the hard drive altogether.

If i purchase a laptop for school in the near future, i want to get a samsung laptop and put two large samsug SSDs in it.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price is important. I wont purchase a SSD that is in a completely different price bracket than the bulk of the competing SSDs.

Performance and reviews are important. I generally look around overclock.net to see which ones are drastically outperforming the rest.

and Brand is actually important. I have certain companies that i have never purchased a bad product from which i am loyal to. However, that doesnt mean that i dont give other companies a shot as long as the other two factors line up


----------



## Maker

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future?
Currently own 5 ssd's intel 520 120-240gb's, I would consider Intel or Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability>Performance>price


----------



## Bugatti Veyron

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
A: No, i never owned a SSD. I am not planing to own in the near future becuase i have Vista Ultimate x64 and it doesn't support TRIM. But if i do plan to purchase one, i will consider Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
A: Reliability is what i am looking and performance comes a close 2nd


----------



## GingerJohn

1. Yes I own a SSD, yes I am planning on buying another. Considering Intel, Crucial and Samsung.

2. Reliability, price, performance.


----------



## Nausicaa

1. I own one Sandisk. I don't know about brand, I'd choose the one with the best price/performance providing it is reliable.

2. Currently it is reliability, then space.


----------



## sKratch

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I currently own two 120GB SSD's. I'm considering a Crucial 250GB's SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, reliability and performance.


----------



## Nebacanezer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No I own no SSD's currently.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and brand.


----------



## Chronskillz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

A: no i dont own an ssd and am considering an intel or samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

A: performance and reliability


----------



## Greyson

For me, I definitely intent to purchase a SSD in the future.

The most important factor for me would be performance, although price is just a little less than as important.


----------



## fishinfiend

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own 2:
128 GB M4
250 GB Samsung 840
And am not planning on buying another one anytime soon because both of my computers have one in now.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

I consider performance/brand/price when I choose my SSD.


----------



## Darknssfalls

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

-No, but I'm planning on buying one or two for photo/video editing soon. Actually considering OCZ, Intel & Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

-Performance>Price>Brand.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

1. Yes I own an OCZ Vertex 3 120gb and am incredibly disappointed with it. I have plans to buy either a Samsung or Intel ssd in a few months. I also own a 256gb ssd storage unit on a Retina MacBook Pro. it is incredibly fast.

2. The most important part in purchasing an ssd for me is the price for performance, and long term reliability.


----------



## squad

.


----------



## chroniX

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

-Currently own an M4 SSD but I'm running out of space for games and would love to get another. Brands I'm considering are Intel of course, along with Samsung and Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

-The most important consideration for me is performance followed by reliability. Price and brand factor into my decision making as well.


----------



## perfectblade

1. I currently own a Samsung 830 ssd. It's very, very fast and has low power use. I am considering buying a larger drive, perhaps the Samsung 840.

2. The most important factor is reliability. Most quality ssds are already very fast and it is very important that I do not lose my data.


----------



## neveser

1 - I don't currently have one, but I need to replace my current HDD. I have bad sectors and I'd like to go SSD for booting and mechanical for music, videos, etc... I'm considering Samsung, Intel, or OCZ.

2 - Performance then price.


----------



## piemasterp

1. *Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Currently own a Plextor M3 128GB. I am looking to buy another 128GB or larger from any brand

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price-to-Reliability/Quality ratio


----------



## skywalker311

I have a OCZ agility 3 and what I look for is a great price but with a trusted name brand with good performance.


----------



## ssnyder28

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own 2 Intel 120gb G2GC models, a 250gb OCZ vertex 2, and a 128 gb Sandisk extreme. I will likely purchase 2 more in the next 3 months. I consider all brands based on their current offerings.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability>Price>Performance>Brand


----------



## dmanstasiu

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Samsung 250GB 840. I'm thinking of buying another one to RAID. Also, if I see any 120GB SSDs for <$60 [Intel series] then I would jump on that for my mom's PC.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability. Reliability. Reliability.


----------



## sunset1

1. i currently have a few ssd's ocz vertex 3, corsair force 240 ( recently died) , samsung 840 128gb, samsung 840 250gb. Might be in the market for a 2nd 240
looking at samsung, intel.

2. longevity , performance.

(Thanks OCN and Intel for the contest!)


----------



## icy22

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Currently own= no. I want one but i dont know if ill be buying one in the near future. Maybe in a year. Cinsidering intel, ocz, kingston

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)? Price


----------



## un-midas touch

1. I don't own one. I really do want one though. Samsung and Intel seem like the best brands. If I was to prefer one over the other it would only be due to a limited budget.

2. Reliability. Hands down.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I do own an SSD, but I keep meaning to purchase a new one. I'll probably look at either Intel/Samsung if I can find a deal, but OCZ if not.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability, performance*


----------



## XAslanX

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I own Crucial, Intel and OCZ SSD's and have been pretty happy with the performance out of them.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, price, performance.


----------



## terryxviet

1.OCZ vertex 3
2. reliability = intel


----------



## AMD13189

1)I currently own a samsung 830 128gb ssd and don't plan on buying an ssd in the near future (unless there is a drastic price drop again).

2)I look for a good price/performance ratio and also the reliability/longevity of the SSD.


----------



## lurker2501

1. Yes
2.Price/performance


----------



## robnc20

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

no, i currently do not own and SSD, i however have been recommended OCZ as a brand to consider for my new PC i'm building this january.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

speed is a major factor as the processor is fast the SSD needs to be fast too


----------



## takzee

1.No , If the price drop to a reasonable range , I will consider an upgrade to an Intel SSD.

2.Since I'm not owning one , the price is the primary factor for me to consider , then followed by performance , then brand .


----------



## leekaiwei

1. No
2. Price


----------



## [CyGnus]

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a OCZ Vertex 4 128Gb, and i dont plan on getting another.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and price.


----------



## RRichie09

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not own a SSD currently, but I will purchase one in the next 3 months. I am considering the Samsung 840 Pro and the Corsair Neutron Series GTX. I am also starting to looking into the OCZ SDDs.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

I am leading towards the Samsung due to performance but I am still debating the corsair becuase most of my build is made up of corsair products. In the end I will probably go with Samsung.


----------



## adizz

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Dont own one. Dont plan on purchasing one anytime soon.
OCZ, Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price


----------



## ShadowEW

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own 3 now:
Mushkin Chronos 240GB
Intel 320 80GB
Samsung 830 64 GB

I am currently looking for a 4th SSD drive for another rig, and or a possible donor drive for a friend whom is trying to prolong his rig.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and Performance, these two factors work hand in hand in my honest opinion. I'm happy to save a little money and go for a slower performance drive if it'll still suit the needs of where it needs to be installed.
Brand never really worries me too much as I like to give all manufactures a chance to shine.


----------



## Pao

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I own an original OCZ Agility 60gb. I am interested in a new drive, I currently like both Samsung and Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price to performance.*


----------



## Hagelund

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I currently own a Corsair 128GB SSDin my desktop, and a 256GB Samsung SSD in my laptop. I plan on getting a larger SSD to replace the current one in my laptop, or for some extra storage. Most likely going to be another samsung or intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability is the name of the game. I would gladly pay extra for an SSD I know will keep going, instead of cheaping out and end up loosing my stuff.


----------



## PropheticCreed

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I am currently using a 7200 RPM mechanical harddrive and am looking into purchasing a Samsung 840 Pro SSD in the next 3 months.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

I look for the best performance, for instance, not only is the Samsung 840 Pro one of the fastest drives on the market but it is also the most energy efficient making it a great candidate to breathe longevity into a laptop or mobile system.


----------



## iRandomize

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own one Samsung 830 256 GB and two OVZ Agility 3 120GB, I am currently considering whether i am getting a SSD for my mothers laptop, however, i am not sure she will care too much, with her very light usage of her computer.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and Looks, as long as it is not overpriced. I backup all my data, so reliability is not of a great concern to me.
I like to make sure my computer looks well-build, and that includes the SSD. The Samsung I have looks great in its brushes aluminium enclosure, but the OCZ really lacks this, and as a result, these have been hidden behind my motherboard tray.
Price has never been a big concern, I don't mind waiting an extra month, to be able to afford the proper hardware.


----------



## hometoast

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own several: 2 120GB Kingston HyperX 3Ks, a 32GB Kingsotn SSDNow , a 64GB AData Sandforce.
*Today*, I'm not looking specifically to purchase any new storage.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price. Any given day, the performance difference between the big players on the market is rarely enough to affect my buying choice. For most of my applications, $/GB wins out every time. SSDs are FAST no matter what.

(that said, going from the AData sandforce drive to the hyperX I did notice a significant difference in apparent speed of my system.)


----------



## Buster

1) I don't currently own a SSD, but I am planning to get a OCZ, Curical, or Samsung branded SSD in the future.

2) Price to Performance is the most important and reliability is second.


----------



## Senator

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I currently own SSD's from AData, OCZ, Samsung, Kingston, and Crucial. I'm sure I'll be buying more in the future (still dreaming of a server full of SSD's







). I don't pay a terrible amount of attention to brand. More to price/performance/storage ratio.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price primarily. I will splurge if something new comes out and completely eclipses older tech


----------



## McPaste

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
YES. 2 Corsairs 120 Gb and a 60 Gb

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price - they still cost quite a bit.


----------



## Rx14

Im planning to buy a SSD sometime in the future but i will consider ANY company as long as it provides good SSD's

Price/Performance ratio acctually


----------



## jakjak

Quote:
1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I have some SSDs, mostly SATA2... considering faster and larger one(s). Leaning toward Intel, Crucial and Samsung, though I have an OCZ that has not given me any trouble.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability is paramount.. I don't need to save 30seconds on bootup and then have to spend 2 days to rebuild my system if it crashes.
Price and performance are second...


----------



## haymanali2006

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

i dont have ssd , i would like to have one in couple of months, and i guess i will buy kingston or ocz

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/Performance , trying to find best deal


----------



## iandroo888

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes and Yes. Intel, Crucial, Samsung are my top 3

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand > Price > Performance. If fulfills all 3. win XD


----------



## ragtag7

1.) No I do not own an SSD.

2.) I make sure it's from Intel.


----------



## Panics Prey

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, a 120gig Mushkin brand. I will be getting another before spring. Mushkin has served me well so far so I may stick with that. Intel and Samsung are my next considerations.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Other: reviews > performance > price > brand.*


----------



## Dillmiester

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I plan on purchasing one in the near future. Considering all brands.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, Performance, Reliability.


----------



## ChrisN

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I don't own an SSD................................. yet. I am considering Intel, OCZ, and Samsung

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, Reliability, Performance


----------



## Oliver1234

Yes I own 1 Crucial m4. My most important consideration is the brand because none of the others matter if the reliability that it will work is bad.


----------



## Malo

1. yes I have 2, a vertex 4 and an older intel, I'd like to get another for my secondary rig

2.performance then price


----------



## beldecca

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

an Adata & a Crucial

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability first (hence the Crucial) then price and performance mixed.


----------



## gameworm

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I have a 64GB Samsung 830, but I am thinking about getting a larger one soon. I think Samsung, Intel and Crucial are what I am currently looking at.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price and performance are most important to me.


----------



## morbid_bean

1. I do not own a SSD, I do plan on getting one soon once the finances straighten up.

2. Biggest thing for me is price.


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I don't own an SSD, nor am I planing to buy one one the near future, simply because I need a lot of gigs of storage, and can't afford the price per gig of SSD's. I don't look at brands, I simply look for products that have great reviews and great price.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*I'd look for product reliability first, then price.*


----------



## caraboose

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Currently own a Crucial M4 128GB and a Patriot Inferno 60GB. Not currently planning on purchasing one, but an extra would be nice for the HTPC.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Reliability and performance*


----------



## ManOfC

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Currently I own an SSD the Vertex 4 128Gb I was planning on purchasing another one, to me one is not enough, I am interested in the SSD market. So Yeah I plan on purchasing another but it is really a want rather than a need of course one is satisfactory. I am considering two brands to purchase from in the near future one is OCZ and the other of course is Intel. Intel of which I sort of had more interest in and would buy one at the drop of a hat, but it seems atm I will probably buy another vertex 4. Basically despite the price I am still planning on purchasing from both companies because the love I have for SSDs.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*What is important to me is customer satisfaction and reliability, despite the complaints from people I still went and bought a OCZ brand SSD, which in turn are some of the fastest, and despite their track record have been fixing things towards the future. This is why I am and have been interested in Intel Brand SSD's they are reliable and customer service from what I have seen is A+ starred even though I have not run into issues with OCZ brand products yet and customer service.*


----------



## hawkzro

1. Yes, I own a 120gb OCZ Agility 4... Really want a Samsung or Intel ssd as a main replacement.

2. Price and performance (prefer stability over speed)


----------



## Extreme Newbie

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own an SSD and haven't really planned on one.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, reliability and reliability


----------



## Vanquished

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not own a ssd. I plan on buying one early next year and was looking at ocz drives.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price & Performance


----------



## soloz2

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I currently own a Patriot torq2 and am considering purchasing a new drive. I have been looking at Intel samsung and crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? Price to performance. I want a good deal. I will not buy certain brands no matter what the price such as corsair


----------



## RoninDork

1. Yes I own several SSD's. its Very likely that I will purchase another intel brand in the near future.
2. Price, performance and feedback / reviews from the community of power users all around the net.


----------



## Bobicon

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes I currently own a SSD and I plan on purchasing one soon again because I would like one with space.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance is the most important thing for me in a SSD.


----------



## BigRob

1) I do not own a SSD , I plan to buy 1 in the near future brand or brands depending on price and performance
are: Intel Crucial or Kingston with a minimum of 120Gb of space

2) Performance / price








Means the most for me


----------



## Darkcyde

Do you currently own an SSD?

*Yes*

Are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future?

*Yes*

If so, which brands are you considering?

*Intel/Corsair*

What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD?

*Performance*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Nope, don't currently own one, buts it's my next upgrade. Never used an SSD before, so I would just ask OCN for a recommendation of course. Probably Intel or Samsung though if I had to choose.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, and then price. Not too worried about brand or size, give me something quick for less of my money.


----------



## Chaython

I like all brands competition is good and they are all pretty similar I choose price and performance
I have an ocz ssd


----------



## Samishii

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

_I currently don't own any SSD but I'm currently looking for one to replace my old hard drive. Im looking at Samsung, Intel and Crucial in that order._

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

_Price to performance ratio and reliability. Hopefully though some TRIM support on RAID._


----------



## NhvK

1. I currently do not own an SSD as the one I had finally has gone to its grave. I am debating on purchasing another, I will more than likely go with the Samsung 840 series or one the Intel SSD's as their reliability and ppGB has not failed me before.

2. Price and performance above all.


----------



## cgg123321

I own two M4's, one in the laptop and one in the desktop. I will be considering either a Samsung or Intel drive in the future

The most important thing to me is reliability, as I value my data.


----------



## Shikaka

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?_

*I do own a Crucial M4 128GB at the moment, but i would like to upgrade to a larger size SSD*.

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?_

*Performance mainly now that i have a SATAIII compatible motherboard, just this week i upgrade to an i5 Ivy







*


----------



## DaClownie

In!

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, I do own a SSD but I plan on purchasing more. I'm considering Intel, Crucial or Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and reliability.


----------



## TheBigFella

1. I currently own OCZ SSD 60 gb Agillity III ...

2. The most important consideration when I purchase a SSD is definitely price...


----------



## nasmith2000

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own 2, ocz v.4, 256gb and a kingston ssdnow 90gb. I am indeed looking to buy more, and I'm considering all brands, particularly Crucial, OCZ, intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

most important to me is performance and reliability / reputation. price is secondary to these things for me.

thanks and good luck everyone.


----------



## mgaggy

1. Right now I have an OCZ Agility 120 GB. In the future I'd like to get another, I'm leaning toward Intel or Samsung.

2. I look for a decent balance between price, reliability, and performance.


----------



## retiredat44

Entry for contest. I do not yet own SSD. I would say reliability would be most important. Hopefully, in my next computer I will be able to get ssd. My wife's next computer would not need higher access speeds as much as I do.


----------



## Akrapovic

1. Yes, OCZ.
I'm not planning buying another one.

2. Brand and performance.


----------



## WoozieBiscut

Here is my entry to the SSD contest!

So question number one!
Yes I do own an SSD! (An M4 to be exact)

Question number two!
Price and performace are two very important things... Obviously you want a powerful and fast drive but you don't want to be paying too much!

Hope I win a super







Intel SSD!


----------



## DefCoN

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?* I do not currently own a SSD as my old one went out, the one that came with my computer. i'll have to wait til income tax to afford another one....probably would consider intel but depends on my financial situation at the time.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?* Price mainly then performance....


----------



## eno439

1. Intel or Samsung
2. Speed quality and space


----------



## stdavid

Hi - hello from Powys in Mid-Wales UK

1 Yes - I am running an OCZ vertex 3 120Gb and have found it solid and reliable but would consider whatever brand best delivered speed and reliability, but following HDD bad experiences with Samsung would have doubts there

2 Price and performance and value for money have to be there


----------



## 21276

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Do not currently own an SSD but I have been watching the prices every other day in hopes that they'll come down enough for me to afford. I've been considering OCZ drives.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance at the right price point is key. Sure you can get a high capacity at a low price, but if the performance isn't there then it's a waste.


----------



## Iwantjunk3

1. Yes - Mushkin Enhanced Deluxe 240GB (OS drive), plus 3 x Intel 330 180GB in a RAID 0 array (Games). On my older PC - 2 x Intel X25-M 80GB in RAID 0. Planning on adding another Mushkin 240GB at some point to install in RAID 0 with the first one.

2. Performance is most important. Reliability is a very close 2nd, so I go with brands I trust. Neither brand has given problems so far.


----------



## ryan55000

1. No i curetntly do not own an ssd, but i do intend to buy several for my next build, which i am WELL overdue for. This would really hep me get a jump start on it, as i intend to buy 3 120 gb ssd's, and i am seriously considering going intel. I have been considering Intel, Corsair, Kingston HyperX, and ADATA

2. Price and performance are probubly the bigest factors to me, as i do not have a huge budget for my builds, followed by brand.


----------



## Heat Miser

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I own a Crucial M4
I want to get another, maybe soon
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Performance


----------



## willis888

1: Yes, I own SSD from Intel, Crucial, G.SKILL and OCZ. I would buy a Samsung today.
2: Price/performance ratio w/ record of reliability


----------



## da tick 07

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I don't own one but once prices are decent for about 500gb I will be back in the SSD market.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and stability.
I thought they were going to be more stable than disk drives but I had a Kingston that died in a few weeks and I haven't touched a SSD since.


----------



## Raptore

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*Currently I own an OCZ Vertex 4. Its awesome, I am planning on purchasing one soon...hopefully!*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Brand, and price/performance*


----------



## djgizmo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Crucial M4 256GB SSD. I plan on getting another 512GB SSD within 6 months. Considering crucial, intel, and sandisk.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance to reliability ratio.


----------



## justingo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes. Crucial m4 256GB. Might purchase another one soon. Considering Crucual, Samsung or Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand > Performance = Price


----------



## EliteGhost

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes I currently own a 128gb Crucial M4. And yes I need another ssd just for games.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability*


----------



## Amateur OCer

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?


I do not currently own an SSD. I am considering buying an SSD in the future, most likely from Intel, Corsair, or Crucial.
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


Reliability, Value


----------



## pinkfloyd1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, I currently own 2 OCZ SSDs. I am toying with buying a Intel or Samsung drive for my MacBook soon.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Performance, Price, etc.


----------



## GreenNeon

1) No I do not own an SSD, however I was going to save up for one. Possibly an OCZ drive.
2) Price is most important to me.


----------



## i got dat ku5h

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering.
*yes 1 128gb Plextor*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Price and Performance*


----------



## cytoSiN

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes. I own 2xIntel 320 series in my main rig, and have purchased MANY Samsungs, Crucials, and Mushkins for builds for others. I'm always on the look out for good deals for upgrading my own rigs and for building new ones for others.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Combination of price and failure rate. Performance is relevant, but a fast drive with a high failure rate isn't worth much.*


----------



## ericld

My first SSD was an OCZ Vertex 2 that got RMA'd twice, then they gave me a Vertex 3. I ended up putting that in my laptop and got a Crucial M4 for my rig that installed flawlessly and has been running great. Though performance is most important, it is more of the performance/cost equation. Honestly, Intel SSDs are nice and perform well, but are a bit pricey. For a bit more I could go with PCIe SSD for extreme performance.


----------



## SpeedBump613

1. Yes, own a few. OCZ Agility 3 64gb, Crucial M4 64Gb and a Samsung 830 128Gb. I do plan on purchasing another (if not a few more) soon for upgrades.
2. For me, like another guy stated...price/performance ratio. Purchased the OCZ due to the fact is was just too damn inexpensive at the time to not pick one up. The other two..paid more for them, but their track record and performance was/is stellar.


----------



## capitaltpt

1. I currently own a 128GB Crucial C300 from a few years ago. I have been considering purchasing 1 or two (for RAID) of the Intel 520's for a while now, just haven't had the spare cash to pull the trigger. The Samsung's look promising too.

2. Performance and Reliability are the most important factors for me.


----------



## truestorybro545

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes I do, I own a SanDisk Extreme 240GB. If I buy another, it will be either Intel, or Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and Performance

Thanks OCN.


----------



## candyroxi

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I currently have a Corsair Force GT 120G as my primary boot drive.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
First thing I would consider is reliability.
Second would be performance.









Thanks for the contest!


----------



## AnonRayford

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

- I do not currently own a SSD, and I do not plan on buying one in the near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

- Well if I was to be buying one, I would consider price first and performance second.


----------



## executorchunk

1) I currently own a Corsair Force GT 120GB Solid State Drive. I plan on getting at least two more SSD's. A second for my desktop (specifically for media/large applications) and one for my laptop, a Toshiba Qosmio x505.

2) Performance and name is most important to me. At least SATA III/6GB speed is important. Name, I would rather spend a little more on a brand name SSD than a cheap one that will break in a few years.


----------



## solar0987

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

yes
Crucial m4 128 gb

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

price and performance


----------



## KyadCK

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes an maybe. Samsung or Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, Price, Reliability.


----------



## remedy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Intel X25-M 128GB, one of the first SSD's







I'm definitely considering buying another either intel, crucial, or samsung SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance. Pure performance.


----------



## CoolHandLuke630

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently have a Samsung 830 128 GB. I am always on the lookout for sales involving Samsung, Crucial, Intel, and Mushkin.
*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Most important consideration to me is best bang for my buck. A fast, reliable SSD at a good price really turns me on.*


----------



## Zboy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

- i've never owned an ssd but i've been coveting them for a while lol. if there were enough room in my budget, my next computer would include either an intel, samsung, corsair, or crucial ssd

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

- performance and reliability are both very significant to me. however, after sifting through reviews and determining which products fit my criteria, the final decision comes down to what the prices are


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Own many SSD's. OCZ's, Crucials, Intels, Corsairs, Kingstons.
Will be buying Samsungs and more Intels soon.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance are key's...
Open to different brands.


----------



## MrBojanglles88

1. Current SSD owner looking into buying a second for some RAID fun. Looking into Intel, Crucial, Kingston, Samsung.
2. Price/Capacity ratio


----------



## AaronMa

I DO NOT own any SSDs at this point. I am looking to buy one from Samsung but I wont have to if I win!









Most important to me is write speed. Price is another considerable factor, but if the performance is there, I will pay for it.


----------



## ghasmanjr

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a crucial m4 ssd on my gaming rig but I really want one for my research computer.
I would ultimately love to get an Intel but I don't have the funds. I'll probably get a Samsung 830 if I don't win.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability and price are my most important considerations when purchasing an SSD.


----------



## rayzzr

I currently own a Kingston HyperX 120gb and I am looking to add another SSD to my system or use one as a large 'portable' drive since my case has a top external SATA doc.

My primary concern when purchasing an SSD is reliability.


----------



## Zero4549

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own SSDs from Intel and OCZ and I am Indeed looking to pick up another one soon.

I'd consider Intel, Samsung, and Plextor as my first choices, although I'd really go for anything with a good price/performance ratio and a decent RMA service.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Usually reliability and performance. Price comes second. Brand is really irrelevant unless as a tie breaker.


----------



## Zero4549

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own SSDs from Intel and OCZ and I am Indeed looking to pick up another one soon.

I'd consider Intel, Samsung, and Plextor as my first choices, although I'd really go for anything with a good price/performance ratio and a decent RMA service.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Usually reliability and performance. Price comes second. Brand is really irrelevant unless as a tie breaker.


----------



## cobretti

1. Currently own OCZ Agility 3 and 4 drives with Kingston HyperX on backorder(all purchased where drives were more than 50% off). Considering Intel/Crucial/Samsung but missed all deals and no I won't pay full price for ANY SSD









2. Price/performance and price again


----------



## Kaldari

1. Yes I own one. No I don't plan on purchasing one in the near future.

2. All of the above really. Price, brand, reliability, and performance are all important factors.


----------



## Dash8Q4

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

A: Yes I own an SSD, I also bought my stepdad the same SSD being offered on this contest. Furthermore, I am planning to buy a higher capacity drive(240/256GB) in the near future and I am considering Corsair due to their good reliability product line and their stellar customer support. Other two companies I will consider is Intel and Samsung. It will depend on the SSD and price at time of purchase.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

A: I consider the brand the most, companies who make other products that are known for quality/endurance/customer service for a long time. Performance/price/warranty are also important parameters for me.

Thank you.


----------



## pappous_soulis

1. I do not own an SSD. Yet.
2. Reliability.


----------



## Wipstaa

1. I own a crucial 120gb M4, and I plan on adding another SSD.

2. Performance.


----------



## sarge80

I did own a OCZ Vertex but unfortunately it failed so i wold have to say most important is reliability ! I would like to purchase another one or maybe one of the cache drives to boost my current rig but alas money is VERY tight.


----------



## mr. biggums

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Currently own a few, will be purchasing more in the future as they become cheaper, currently considering another crucial.
*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
factor's that are important to me, trim support, quality of ssd and service from manufacturer, and capacity.


----------



## Espair

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*No, but when I do, Intel, Samsum or Corsair.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and reliability.*


----------



## noamher

1. I don't currently own an SSD.
I'll buy one in the near future, probably of Intel or Samsung.

2. Reliability.


----------



## vortech

As always, thanks for the opportunity OCN & Intel









Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?


Yes I own a few and always yes! An SSD is one of the best purchases you can make to improve your overall performance. I'm considering the primary brands with the solid controllers but I am considering getting another (Other) Corsair Force GT 120GB for a RAID array.

Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


Price, the top performing controllers all cost about the same. It comes down to it being on sale or not and comparing against previous lows.


----------



## TOLSTOY

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own one OCZ VERTEX 3 120gb SSD. I based my purchase on its price and will most likely do the same for future purchases. Would consider other brands since 120gb is filling up rather quickly.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/speed/storage in order of importance. Brand wont play a role since every brand seems to have duds and winners in their line up.


----------



## Jackson889

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future?*
I actually have an SSD. It's the OCZ agility 4 but it seems slow.

If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
The next one i really want to get the hand on after multiple research is intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability is one of the thing when all of us looking when we're considering to buy an SSD. Also customer service plays a big role in here as well. Last but not least is performance: speed is important as well. You don't want to buy an SSD with a pretty SLOOOOOW sppeed.


----------



## radeon-google

1. I do not currently own a SSD. I was planning to buy one when i upgrade my PC in a few months.

2. Performance and reliability is the most important for me.


----------



## GR1MMJ0W

1. I do not currently own an SSD, but plan on buying one for my first build.

2. Good review.


----------



## Toader

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own an SSD. I am planning to buy any SSD in the future. I am considering Intel, Crucial, or Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

I look for good performance for a good price. I also value reliability.


----------



## fsbrain

Quote:
1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own two SSDs, a Samsung 830 and an Intel X25-M. The Intel one failed and I am currently in the process of an RMA.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability and Performance vs Price


----------



## parsec

1. I currently own several SSDs, and I am looking forward to any new client SSDs that use Intel's new SATA 6Gb/s SSD controller, which is used in the new DC S3700 enterprise SSD, just introduced by Intel. That SSD will be my next purchase. My top brands for consideration are Intel and Samsung.

2. Reliability, performance, and price, in that order are the most significant factors that I consider. Also, the level of involvement in the design and manufacture of SSD components by the SSD "manufacture" is very important. Companies that simply use the reference design and components that they purchase from other companies do not impress me.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

1: Yeah, I plan on upgrading my ssd one of these days. I'm heavily considering Intel but would also use a Vertex 4 or Samsung drive.

2: Reliability is priority number 1 and performance is second. Price is obviously very important.


----------



## sonixmon

1.) No I do not currently own one, I would like to if the price comes down for 125GB+ sizes.

2.) Cost vs. size.


----------



## batman900

1: I currently own a Plextor, I like Plextor, Intel and Samsung. I do plan to buy another within the new few months

2: The most important things to me are first reliability, price then performance.


----------



## kmac20

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a OCZ SSD. I am considering purchasing another, possibly OCZ, Kingston, Microcenter, or Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and reliability for drives.


----------



## KraziKarl

1) currently own an intel SSD, looking to purchase a second
2) Performance and reliability share my primary concern, followed by price


----------



## JohnyR

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
No, not yet. Plan on getting one soon hopefully. Not too sure which one yet, just the one thats most reliable. Maybe Samsung?

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Other: reputation


----------



## zdude

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes and Yes, I own a Corsair force GT 60GB but am looking at either the Samsung or the Intel drives in larger capacities*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance all the way*


----------



## gorb

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own a plextor m3 that I haven't even installed yet. Not planning on purchasing another any time soon.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price/performance/reliability.


----------



## mav2000

I own a vertex 2 and have been thinking of an upgrade for a while now. The brands that are easily available here are Intel, OCZ, Crucial and a few Samsung and Corsair models. Was actually looking at the Crucial M4.

The first thing I consider is reliability followed by warranty service


----------



## yawa77

No I do not own an SSD yet. I have not decided on a brand name yet. Performance/Reliability and Price.


----------



## mylilpony

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB. I'd consider Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and reliability followed by performance


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own 4 (2 x 60gb Microcenter Brand, 1 OCZ 120gb and just bought an Intel 520 Series 180gb). Wasn't planning on buying any new ones.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand/Performance.... Very impressed with the Intel 520 series so far!


----------



## JML10166

Hullo!

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an OCZ Vertex 3 128GB. I plan to purchase a Samsung 840 Pro soon.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance.


----------



## Xealot

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own 2 x Crucial M4 SSDs. If I purchase another soon I would look at Intel, Crucial, and Samsung first.
*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Priceerformance ratio.*


----------



## kz26

1. Yes and yes. Intel, Crucial, Plextor, Samsung

2. brand, price, and performance


----------



## ilhe4e12345

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not own one yet, but i was looking at getting one sometime after the holidays. Brand wise, im looking towards Intel or Samsung after reading some good reviews from both companies

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance and size for the price.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

1. Yes, an Intel 40gb in my HTPC and I might get another one when I get a new laptop if it doesn't already come with one. I'm considering probably Intel, OCZ, Samsung, or Corsair. Maybe something else if the right deal comes up.

2. Price, reliability, and warranty.


----------



## tyuo9980

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Don't currently have one. Planning on Crucial and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, price, and performance.


----------



## Quantum Reality

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

_Answer:_ No, and yes. Considering Intel or OCZ.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*

_Answer:_ Price, mainly.


----------



## Nomad692000

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Planning on it after the new year. Its still up in the air at the moment.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance it my main consideration


----------



## Aznboy1993

1. Yes I currently own 4. Two Samsungs, one OCZ, and one Intel. I don't plan on buying more (anytime soon).

2. Price vs. performance ratio. I try to find the sweet spot and avoid the law of diminishing returns. Realiabilty also plays a critical role.


----------



## Sin100

1. No I do not own one.

2. Brand and reputation are important to me, I need to know the companies reputation in order to spend a considerable amount of money on something.


----------



## Crouch

1) I currently don't own an SSD but I'm planning to get one in the near future, will probably be intel or samsung depending at the price.
2)Price/Performance, don't really care about the brand as long as the price & performance are good.


----------



## Aparition

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own an ssd. Yes I'd like another one. samsung, crucial, plextor, or intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand is still the most important.


----------



## crawler9

Quote:


> 1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
> future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
> Memory, Samsung, or other)?


I don't currently own an SSD. I have one in my Amazon shopping cart from Crucial right now and was just waiting til I had the cash to buy it.
Quote:


> 2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
> (price, performance, brand, other)?


Performance is most important to me, but at the same time, I guess I'm limited to how much I can spend. I suppose even if you showed me an SSD that could transfer 100GB/s, I couldn't afford to get it, so my priorities must be ordered like this:

price ---> performance ---> brand
(with a heavy emphasis on price/performance ratio)


----------



## Novae

1. I have a 120GB Corsair P3, and I am planning on getting another 120gb drive to
raid together









For me, brand isn't too important, price is more of a concern, but if they were all the
same price, my preferred brands would be in this order; Intel, Corsair, OCZ, Mushkin,
then the rest.

2. As I mentioned above, price is the main consideration, but a good warranty and
repair/returns experience is just as if not more important.
Third in the list would be honest specs; a lot of the SSDs I've seen have basically
lied about the quoted speed, and a customer then has to go and look for a review
in order to find the REAL speed of the SSD. As an example, my first SSD was a
OCZ agility 3 60gb, and it was nowhere near the 500mbps read 400mbps write it
quoted, which annoyed me and made me return it.

Intel is a brand I trust, but I'm still on the fence about how their customer experience
stacks up to older brands in the flash memory sector; certainly I'd say their CPU
customer service leaves somewhat to be desired.


----------



## Shift.

1. I currently do not own an SDD; would definitely like to purchase one.

2. Price, performance, and reliability.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## EldarcS

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently don´t own an ssd but i´looking for a 256 OCZ/Intel/Crucial/Samsung SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
Price/performance


----------



## Jorde

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an Intel postville x25-m 80GB, Samsung 256GB 830. Would consider Crucial, Samsung & Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance first then price. (If perfors only differs a bit the price gets more important.)


----------



## brownieapple

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

no. yes. Intel & OCZ

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

price/performance


----------



## GUNNY1966

_1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?_

I currently own 8 OCZ Vertex series SSD's
4 - Vertex 3, 240 GB
2- Vertex 3, 120 GB
2- Vertex 4, 256 GB
I plan on purchasing more in the near future & have considered the intel brand vs. the OCZ.

_2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?_
( 1 ) Performance
( 2 ) Price
( 3 ) Stability & Reliability

Thanks OC.net


----------



## RKTGX95

1. I do currently own an SSD, and i do plan to purchase another one. it would either be another Crucial M4 128GB (since i already have one) or a bigger Samsung 840 / Corsair GT SSD to replace my M4.

2. The most important aspect of an SSD for me is usually the performance (but is not over priced)


----------



## agenttwisted

i kinda own a ssd, its an ssd with a keyed sata power, not very fast







i owuld like a new one but money is tight lately

i look for performance/reliability/ and good reviews. brand doesnt matter as much to me


----------



## ivanlabrie

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own an Intel ssd logically, I got it cause it was a reliable drive and good enough for an Os drive being a 40gb sata2 unit.
Eventually I'd like to upgrade it for either a Crucial M4 or an Intel drive (if I find a good deal on one)

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, brand/reliability and last performance.

Thanks for this chance...and merry xmas to all!


----------



## jeddoman

I currently own one, a Mushkin Chronos 60gb.
The biggest factors for me are reputation and sequential R/W speeds


----------



## EPiiKK

I do not own an ssd but one would be pretty awesome. I am thinking about getting one but they are still a bit pricy where i live. I am gonna choose between samsung intel kingston and ocz likely.

My most important considerations are price and reliability.


----------



## Dude5082

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I would most likely purchase a Samsung brand SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price and brand.


----------



## Rakin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes I own a Crucial M4 and intend to buy a Intel or Samsung drive.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance first then reliability.


----------



## LongShot79

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own two Intel ssds Got them because of a great sale, and I know that intel makes great products

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, and brand reliability. also I've heard bad things about some other brands, but not Intel's SSD's

Merry Christmas


----------



## 50percentgenius

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own an OCZ Vertex.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, performance, and reliability.


----------



## glasslike

1. I did have an ssd a little while ago but currently no ssd. I am thinking of purchasing one this week and am between ocz crucial intel Samsung

2. I believe that performance and reliability are very important to me. If I had to choose one though, it would be performance.


----------



## Lord

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No, I do not own a SSD.
Yes, I am planning to buy one in near future.
I will be buying either Samsung 840 Pro or Intel 520.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance and Reliability


----------



## MjTheHunter

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I don't currently own one but I am in the process of building a new computer for which I'm probably going to buy a Samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
I think price.


----------



## Votkrath

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

With fancy graphics and eye-pleasing lime green nVidia empties my wallet like it has holes in it. Despite that, I'm not a pirate with dirty clothing but Corsair still manages to drag me onto their ship to places where I hope to find the riches and one day buy myself a drive faster than you can say Samsung!

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Computers are my body and blood, the upgrades keep adding up yet these zip files doesn't extract fast enough. One day I hope my computer will boot up in the speed of light.


----------



## Rumble111

1Most not currently own one. Planning to buy one with Christmas cash  most likely Samsung

2. Looking for reliability first then affordability .


----------



## elitestranger

No i have a 1tb samsung hdd that slows everything down due to its low reading speed even though its a decent speed for a hdd. I see now that ssd is the future and am looking to buy a Samsung 840pro 128gb in the new year, i choose it as it benchmarks as the best according to online sources. However a free intel 520 wouldn't go amiss :-D afterall im not exactly the wealthiest of tech enthusiasts.
When looking for components i choose the best performance i can get but i always set a budget and research obsessively until i have stretched my budget to the limit and obtained a beastly performer of a bargain.


----------



## Uisce

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I just purchased an Intel 335 Series (240 GB) 3 days ago. And I definitely plan to swap out a system HDD in another computer with another new SSD. I am quite pleased with this Intel so it would be my first choice. Followed by Samsung, Crucial and OCZ in descending order of consideration.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

In this case, it was brand. I always start with word-of-mouth (user reviews/feedback) to see what the worthy brands and models are - and which are plagued with issues. Then I look to professional reviews and benchmarking to see some more objectively-minded data. Of course then it boils down to what I can afford. But what gels all the criteria for me is brand reputation. In my recent SSD purchase, yes I paid moderately more for a smaller capacity than what the other top brands were offering. And in performance it fared quite well while avoiding widespread consumer complaints. The tipping point was the Intel name. I have had good experiences with them in the past. I simply trust their years of R&D, state-of-the-art design, quality control, warranties, etc. I have a lot of confidence that they will stand by their products if something unfortunately goes wrong with their technology.


----------



## drufause

Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)

Yes I currently own a 128 gig M4, a 128 gig Agility 4 and a 64 gig 830. I'm planning on purchasing a 240 gig or larger SSD in a 7mm height for my HP envy sleekbook 6. I am mainly looking at crucial, Samsung and OCZ vector.

What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

The most important thing to me is reliability and warranty.


----------



## [email protected]

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Samsung 830 240gb SSD. Yes i am planning to purchase another one down the road if i have time. Been wanting to try Raid. Never experienced Raid.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

price,brand and totally 100% good software, firmware and BEST performance writing and loading for the PC games in the future.


----------



## GarTheConquer

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I own a Samsung 830 256gb and I just bought my GF one as well. I am going to buy another 256gb SSD for myself and am leaning towards a Samsung 840 Pro.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price to performance ratio and reliability.

Reliability is most important to me.


----------



## nztdm

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*I own a 120GB Intel 330 SSD. I plan on getting another in the future as it is blazingly fast and would like to store all my software on it.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?
*The main consideration for me is price, but I will only get from a brand with reputable reliability (Intel and Samsung come to mind) and will only buy one above 450MB/s read such as my Intel 330 series 120GB SSD.*


----------



## wauvil

1. I currently do not have an SSD, but plan on purchasing either Samsung 840 pro series 128 GB or OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB

2 I believe that Brand is most important, because that is what will determine the memory controller, customer service, and firmware upgradeability/support.


----------



## Landon Heat

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Samsung, intel, and crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability + performance

Thanks for the contest


----------



## Jo0

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, from Intel, Samsung, and Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability.


----------



## zubzero689

I own a ssd and it has changed my life,and i want to get another for my games but to me brand doesnt matter i go with price to performance ratio. It is an ocz and i got it for it price to performance ratio and i got it on sale.


----------



## JCG

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
Yes, 2 OCZ Vertex 2 60GB. Considering Intel and Samsung, possibly Corsair.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability and performance.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Crucial M4 128GB SSD. I plan on purchasing another SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

performance/price


----------



## thorian88

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)? I do not own a SSD. I have considered buying an Intel series SSD because of the reliable reviews I've witnessed.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? Price per performance definitely. Some manufacturers of all types of hardware sometimes get it right or wrong.

P.S. I can't afford an SSD on my own. This would be the best holiday gift EVERRR!


----------



## antspag85

1. I don't own an SSD card at the moment but Intel does have it draw as I have an i5 Intel chipset and I'm very pleased with the performance, which is why Intel would be my first look
2. Performance would be the first thing I look at but it would have to be good value for money, got to really do my research when buying components for my PC, make sure I don't over pay for yesterday's technology

Thank you


----------



## Kegler

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

128GB Crucial M4

I would really like to get a 2nd SSD, either Intel, Samsung, or another Crucial M4.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Quality/Performance is my main criteria.


----------



## JustDropDeadFoo

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I'm currently debating whether to buy an Intel 520 series or an Corsair Force GT. Leaning more towarsd the Intel 520 because of that sexy Speed Demon sticker.
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
When buying an SSD, performance is key. Why else would one spend $100+ for an 120gb drive?


----------



## Dorkstar

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I've got a 128GB Kingston HyperX. It wasn't my choice though, I honestly would have bought Intel or Samsung depending on the price point due to better performance.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*For me it's price & performance. Brand is no issue, if it performs very well and hits the right price range, I'd pick it up.*


----------



## OsiViper

1. No I currently do not own a SSD, been wanting one but never bought one
2. Probably the main thing for me in a SSD is reliability and longevity! After that performance.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

1. Nope.

2. Price/Performance Ratio.


----------



## firstolast

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently dont own any SSDs, but samsung, intel, and crucial are what i would consider buying.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability then price


----------



## FlyingDolphin

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I am planning on purchasing one, Crucial or Samsung.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Value*


----------



## navit

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I am own a m4 and would like to get another SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, Brand


----------



## phazer11

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
I do not currently own an SSD but it is the next item on my list when I do buy my next thing whenever that is... Intel and Crucial are the brands I'm looking at currently

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price for performance and capacity. I need larger capacity drives for as low cost as possible but prefer to not sacrifice on the performance.

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## d6bmg

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own no SSD. But plan to add Samsung 830series 128GB (possibly) drive in near future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price - performance ratio must be good.
Also reliability of controller does matter.


----------



## Gamerprithvi

1. Don't own one just yet due to the high costs of such hardware. Will consider one from Samsung, OCZ or Intel if I want to buy one.









2. I look for the best price to performance ratio.


----------



## Kokin

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I'm currently using a Crucial m4 and I've been happy with its performance. I will probably not buy any SSDs, though my gf may be in the market for one. If I we're to recommend one, it would be Crucial, Samsung, SanDisk, or Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?*
Reliability would be the number one priority. I would consider price second since most SSDs are quick enough to make any performance differences negligible for my uses.


----------



## Nethermir

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own an SSD. A Crucial M4. I am planning to purchase a new one, currently considering Corsair, Kingston and Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price and reliability.


----------



## MrHankyBoy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own one, but I am planning on purchasing one in the future. I would be considering samsung, crucial and intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

What is most important is the reliability and performance, which in turn comes with the brand.


----------



## mombasa

1. currently own 2 ocz vertex 2 60gb in raid 0 bought from canada computers, got it shipped to kenya paid 90 cad $, In the future, I would like to get an intel since it will match my processor, I like when my hardware matches e.g. same motherboard, video card, keyboard and mouse brand, colors etc.

2. I like to upgrade to latest hardware as its exciting and makes things flow smooter on the pc









thanks to the ocn community and Intel for their great giveaways, it really gives hope to people leaving in 3rd world countries who cant or have to wait a long time to get their hands on some good hardware


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

I don't currently own an SSD, but I was considering purchasing a Samsung or an intel for better performance.

Brand and reliability are most important


----------



## mica3speedy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
Yes, and possibly. I'm considering Intel, Crucial, Sandisk, and Samsung

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Price, reliability, Performance.


----------



## tech junkie

I do not have any SSD's but I've been dying to get one. I've been looking at OCZ (for price) and Intel and Samsung for performance.

Most important consideration would be reliability, with performance as a close second.


----------



## AsTR0s-

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*

Yes, I own a 128GB crucial M4 SSD and I considered to buy another one in the next 2 month.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

The ratio price/performance.


----------



## duhjuh

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering . ye si own 2 mushkin enhanced cronos 120gb and a 120 gig kinston hyper x

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?price


----------



## Zerodameaon

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering.

Currently own a Crucial M4 and am looking into a Intel or Samsung SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price, performance, and reliability, also check to make sure there are no compatibility issues.


----------



## fuloran1

Yes I own one, no I am not planning on purchasing one soon.

Performance and reliability are my main concerns.

Thanks!!


----------



## eggsterr

1. I don't own SSD at the moment. I am building a new computer. I plan on purchasing SSD in a couple of days. More specifically I chose 64gb Crucial m4 for $75

2. Since SSD are fairly new and pricy I choose first by minimum Memory I need to boot up my applications. As i mentioned im building whole new computer and price is one of major factors in my decision making. Then I look at lowest price side by side with the brand's value, country company resides in and consumer feedbacks about the product on newegg. Performance is the last concerning factor to me.


----------



## SuperArff

1. No, I do not currently have an ssd, but I do plan on purchasing one in the near future. I am considering Intel, Samsung, and most of all Crucial.
2. I mostly go off of what has the lowest price per gigabyte, and if it has a good read/write speed.


----------



## endevite

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

Yes, Samsung, Crucial.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, Performance, Reliability, and Life Span.


----------



## Erick Silver

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I do not currently own a SSD. I do plan on purchasing one in the future. No specific brand loyalty. Which ever has best performance/size to price.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Performance and size to price point.*


----------



## Clix

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own 2 mushkin SSDs in raid. I would like to get another for my laptop and would either get another mushkin or preferrably an Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

preformance and reliability.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

1. I already have a Crucial m4 64gb installed in my desktop, I would like to have another during this 2013







. I will definitely choose Crucial once again, not very convinced about OCZ, Samsung sounds a pretty good option to try now theirs 830s and 840 are quite attractive.

2. Items that are important when I got to choose a SSD, warranty definitely one of the most importants, a good price/gb (capacity), and a cute design (just kidding)


----------



## Krusher33

1. I have an OCZ Vertex 2 60GB but I do plan on getting another one to hold game files on. Brand will depend on the price per GB.

2. Price


----------



## youngmoney

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)? I do not own a SSD, not really considering it, but it's a great idea.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? Price and performance for that price range.


----------



## Vanthel

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I own a Crucial M4 64GB and 256GB Samsung 830.
I am in the market for another 256GB and 124GB. I am currently considering Samsung/Crucial/OCZ Vertex 4*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reputation for past reliability followed by price relative to performance*


----------



## Dustin1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Answer #1 : Yes, I currently own a 256GB Samsung 830. I do plan on buying another one or possibly two so I can have separate drives for my Steam games, etc.. The only brands I will look at are Crucial, Samsung and Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Answer #2 : Reliability. Speed can come second, but my data is sometimes irreplaceable so I need it to be reliable. Which is why I only look at 3 brands for my SSDs.*


----------



## Huckleberry

1) Yes, I currently own an ssd. Intel, crucial, and samsung are the main brands I consider.

2) A balance of price, reliability, and speed are important when choosing a drive.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

1. I own (2); 1 Kingston and 1 Samsung
2. Reputation and reliability


----------



## Drpillz624

Yes, I own and use a Samsung 830 SSD. However, at only 256 GB I've been looking into buying another one for a RAID setup. Intel's hardware is generally very good quality and it would be nice to see how their SSD's perform.

I'd say brand is the most important thing to consider.


----------



## Zankul

1. I have an Intel 520 180 Gb.
2. Reliability is the single most important thing to me.


----------



## JRuxGaming

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not own an SSD, at the moment. I am planning on purchasing one in February. As for the brand, I would go for any reliable brands.

*
2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

I first look at the dependability and then the price of the particular SSD.


----------



## Rambleon84

1. I currently own an OCZ, I plan on buying a second one for my other pc and will consider any brand
2. Price is the most important followed by performance


----------



## chargerz919

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I do not currently own an ssd, but I am working on revamping my gaming system and was planning on adding one. I was looking into Crucial, Samsung or Intel.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance via word of mouth. Knowing that the model I buy has a reputation for runnning as close to the advertised speeds as possible.


----------



## QQ~

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
I have an Intel X25-M 160GB, I will always have an SSD for my boot drive until something better comes out. Intel, Kinston, and Samsung are the most likely choices.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price, performance, and brand.


----------



## Jollyriffic

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? *Yes - Own Samsung 830*.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*Quality, Price and Performance <-- without all three i will not buy.*


----------



## TruGuru

1.
I currently Own a Corsair F60 SSD, and just purchased a Mushkin 240gb SSD for my work Laptop. I am in the market for a larger SSD HD for my home PC

I am currently looking at the Intel 520, Samsung 840 or the OSZ Vertex are my top choices.

2.

The most important features to me are random read and write IOPS, Max read and Max Write. Seak times must be .14ms or less.
Price per GB is a factor as well. although not as crucial as they are not storage devices. Cache baby!


----------



## 2taLL

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I currently own a Samsung 840 PRO 256gb.

I would be interested in an Intel or another Samsung in the future.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Performance.


----------



## MrHamm

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
Yes I own 2!
1st: Intel 80gig X25-M that's still running strong to this day!
2nd: Intel 520 240gig that was purchased this year.

Yes planning on getting one in future. X25-M will be given to my brother. Would love another Intel 520 Series to match my existing one.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
*
Brand > Performance > Price

Intel FTW!


----------



## Chairman

1. Yes, I currently have an Intel 520 Series SSD, but it is running out of space. In the future, I will most likely buy another Intel SSD or a Samsung SSD.

2. The most important aspect is the price to performance ratio. I like to maximize my purchases, so buying the best SSD for the money will satisfy me.


----------



## Vermillion

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Yes, I own a OCZ Agilty 3 which I purchased about a year ago. I am planning on upgrading/ purchasing a SSD for my parents new build. Im considering Intel, OCZ, Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance, Price.


----------



## Jj333 33

1. I do not currently own an SSD, but I plan on buying either a Crucial, Intel, or Samsung SSD in the near future.

2. Price, and brand (reliability) is most important to me.


----------



## Eustia

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*
I had two OCZ Vertex 4 256GB in Raid 0. I'm planing to purchase more when the new Z87 motherboard with 6 SATA III port come out. I'm considering Intel, Samsung, OCZ and Corsair.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Brand


----------



## turbonerds

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Just brought a Samsung 840, i reboot my computer just for fun when im bored, enjoy the lovely 10-15 sec boot time!

will be raiding another Samsung 840.. unlesss i win this contest









2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance > brand > price > stickers !


----------



## KingTurboFox

1. OCZ Vector 256GB
2. MTBF and speed is most important, not concerned with price


----------



## norrisninja

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, I don't own an SSD however am planning to get one in the near future to boost my PC's performance I am only looking at Intel 520 Series at the moment as in my opinion they are the best on the market.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price and Performance, Intel 520 Series satisfies both of these.


----------



## infantrygarrett

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

yes i own a corsair. i am consider buying intel, samsung, corsair.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

price and performance


----------



## Krinkleneck

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I currently do not own an SSD, and I plan on trading in my hard drives for one. I am considering OCZ, Intel, Patriot, and Kingston for their long time reliability and personal experience with their products.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and performance are at the utmost on my list, but reliability and the ability to be used in rigs all the way through it's product life is far more important. I would rather spend a little more for a slightly slower SSD to know that I can use it to its fullest for the longest time.*


----------



## Lefty67

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I have one Kingston SSD. I do plan on buying a larger one soon. Probably will go with Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Brand, reputation of model


----------



## Darkpriest667

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

NO. YES!!!. Intel, Samsung, or Crucial.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability


----------



## Buddhazen

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No I do not currently own one. In the process of building a new rig though. Looking at Intel's and Samsung's they seem to have the best ratings.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

I look at price, as well as performance.


----------



## Golo255

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

- I dont have an SSD right now because mine is gone(a big problem with changes) so im thinking on buying a new one when i can afford one.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

- Reliability and price


----------



## b.walker36

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)? I do not own one, hoping to though.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)? Reliability/Performance


----------



## Saiyansnake

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

I own A Crucial M4.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Brand and price are most important to me. My final decision boiled down to Crucial, Intel, and Samsung. I Went with the Crucial because it had the best price of the three at the time.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I Own a Intel SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

brand & price are the two most important things for me. I got a Intel because it was cheap at the time I got it.


----------



## lengendoc

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Memoright FTM Plus (SATA III) 120GB SSD and definitely will be getting another one. I am considering Plextor, Kingston, Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD (price, performance, brand, other)?

Most important consideration is Performance of the drive.


----------



## hli53194

1. Yes, no.

2. Price/performance ratio.


----------



## SinX7

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes I currently own a SSD, and I do planning to add more to Raid0 in the future. I'm planning to get Samsung, Intel or Crucial.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance, and Price ($ per GB).*


----------



## gopanthersgo1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (*Intel*, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, *Samsung*, or other)?
I do own two, one Intel 330 64 GB, and one Sandisk 128 GB.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, *brand*, other)?


----------



## Xavier006

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

A. Yes, I own a OCZ Vertex3 120Gb. Yes, I am always in the market for quality parts including SSD's.
My next SSD will either be a Samsung or Intel.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

A. Its all about the specs for me, what controller the ssd is using, the read/write speeds, and the quality that the manufacturers can deliver.
Price/capacity is important for me too, since I am not a millionaire.









Good Luck to all and Happy Holidays.


----------



## MightyMission

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own an 120gb OCZ Nocti M-Sata SSD,an OCZ Agility 4 120gb SSD,an OCZ Agility 3 in 240gb Flavour annnd an Intenso 256gb SSD,
These I've garnered since the prices begun coming down but i'm looking to consolidate the smaller drives for a couple of 480/512gb models from Intel,Samsung and quite likely,Mushkin

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability is key,and I have been burnt by OCZ four times so I don't think i'll be considering them..This of course is just personal experience,but the files were irreplaceable.


----------



## michio

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

A: Own a Intel SSd, might purchase another Intel or Samsung ssd in the future once the hard drive fills up

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

A: Reliability followed by price hence why I purchased a reliable brand for my first ssd


----------



## mllrkllr88

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I put an Intel SSD in my laptop, but have not upgraded my main desktop yet. For my desktop, I will only consider an Intel.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*PERFORMANCE!!*


----------



## arfaad

1. No, I do not own an SSD currently but i plan on purchasing one. I am considering OCZ or Intel.

2. The most important considerations for me right now are the price and the reliability.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

1. I currently own Corsair, Samsung, OCZ, and Crucial.

2. Price/Performance


----------



## boyasaurus

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own the Kingston HyperX Brand SSD. I wouldn't doubt on purchasing more SSD's in the
near future because most likely, they're going to be better. I planned on sticking with the Kingston HyperX
brand also, unless there's something better I can try out.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

All the above and then some... Adding reliability.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Yes, I currently own an ssd. Yes, I also plan on purchasing one in the near future. Considering Samsung and Crucial (for mSATA slot)*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Price and Reliability*


----------



## abdidas

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*

No and I might if I see the benefits by wining this one. Brands probably intel or samsung.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

Price, Performance and Reliability


----------



## GuilT1

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No longer own an SSD, which I now regret. As much as I would love an Intel SSD, the competitors prices are better. I am considering a Crucial M4 as they are always on sale somewhere.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

1.Price
2.Performance


----------



## Strider_2001

I do not currently own a SSD right now. I have been interested in teh Samsung 8xx series for quite sometime, however just have a hard time pulling the trigger since it is so expensive per gig compared to HDD.

Performance to price ratio is most important to me. The brand usually determines good price to performance ratio.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

1. Yes, Looking to perhaps purchase a Samsung 840 256GB.

2. A combination of Price,Brand and Performance is something I consider before Purchase.


----------



## CaucasianAsian

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I do not currently own an SSD but I do plan on purchasing some soon. I am watching the prices of all Intel / Samsung SSDs that are 256GB+.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Price is the biggest concern of mine, if the price is right my money can be had. Performance is only a slight concern since even the "slower" SSDs are faster than conventional HDDs.


----------



## MDiniz

1.) I do not currently own a SSD, currently saving up my pennies to purchase one, the brand that i was looking for was either an OCZ or Samung, was planning on purchasing sometime in the next 2 to 3 months.

2.) The most important consideration to me would be performance and size. Price is also a factor but depending on which i would save for and size would make the prices vary for me.


----------



## weblair24

1. I currently have an Intel SSD waiting to be installed in my new desktop. I will purchase another a few months down the road, most likely Intel or Samsung, but I'm also to open to other options.

2. Price and reliability.


----------



## Tuxprogrammer

1. I currently do not own an SSD. I plan to at some point acquire one. Not sure when though, seems like icing on the cake of computering. My PC runs okish without one, but I do want to experience an SSD's speed. I have no plan as to who I want to go with. I would go with the best performance to price ratio brand, and that would require a bit of research on my part.

2. Price vs Use (how much I would use it) and Reliability.


----------



## Zzyzx

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No, but considering Intel, Crucial, OCZ...

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?
Reliability.


----------



## Hot Wirez

1. I don't currently own an SSD drive. I am planning on getting a Kingston SSD.

2. Reliability is the most important consideration.


----------



## Junkboy

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Intel 520 120GB SSD but plan to purchase a 64GB 330 or a Sammy 830/840 64GB for my HTPC.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, warranty, and bang for buck in that order. At the time of my purchase Intel was the only one to offer a 5 year warranty while offering top end performance, and while it was pricey, for such a critical component the bang for buck kinda gets stuck as the last of the considerations .


----------



## itzhoovEr

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No and yes. Intel, Plextor, OCZ, Crucial and Samsung.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Mainly price and performance.


----------



## TriviumKM

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I own a 180GB Intel 330 Series, and i am planning on purchasing the Samsung 840 Pro in the near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability and performance.


----------



## Cavi

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*Currently own 1 Crucial M4. Looking for another and looking at Crucial and Samsung for the most part.*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Performance then price.*


----------



## DigitalWind

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

Currently own one Patriot Pyro 120GB and one Corsair 120GB Force. Looking to replace one for an Intel SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Performance then price.


----------



## forthedisplay

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I currently own a Force 3 120GB SSD and a HyperX3K 120GB SSD.

I am not planning on purchasing one in the near future.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Most important right now would be the size.

From similarly sized SSDs, value. I believe that we've reached a point where a lot of troubles
are a thing of the past and SandForce disasters are unlikely to happen again, most brands are reliable enough.

Performance is good enough on nearly any modern SSD.


----------



## wobbledog

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

-- I do not currently own an SSD, however I am currently looking into purchasing an OCZ or SanDisk SSD.

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

-- I would consider capacity as the most important factor, as I would plan to use is as a dedicated system disk.









-wobbledog


----------



## jason793

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?
*

I currently have an Intel and Kingston SSD. I do not plan on purchasing an SSD in the near future, but if needed I will consider drives from Intel, Samsung, Corsair, Crucial, and Kingston.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*

The most important aspects of a SSD to me are performance and reliability.


----------



## Blackhawk4

*1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?*
No and no. Don't have the funds at or at this rate anytime soon.

*2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?*
Price


----------



## DotHacker666

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

No but planning on getting one soon. Considering Samsung, Crucial, OCZ, Kingston and Intel

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability, Performance, Brand, and Price


----------



## JonnyDub

1. No, I don't currently own an SSD but I'd love to! Plan on buying one very soon; I've been looking at Crucial, Intel, and Samsung.

2. Performance, reliability, and then price. Willing to pay for a good SSD.


----------



## 122512

1. No I do not currently own a SSD; though I am considering both Intel and Crucial SSDs because of their great reputations and active customer service.

2. First and foremost, price is the most important factor to me, followed by size, and finally performance.


----------



## kbc8090

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

*I do, I own a Intel X-25M G2 80GB and am planning a full system upgrade in the near future and a new Intel SSD would really fit the bill nicely!*

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

*Reliability*


----------



## GHz Junkie

1. I own a Solid3 by OCZ. Well, I don't really own it. It owns me with its slow read/writes. I can only assume the difference between flagship Intel SSD and mine is as big of a jump as HDD to SSD was.









2. (performance + reliability)/price + ^warranty = true value


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

1. Do you currently own an SSD and are you planning on purchasing one in the near
future? If so, which brands are you considering (Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot
Memory, Samsung, or other)?

I have a OCZ solid 3 120Gb SSD . I plan to get a samsung 256GB 840 Pro SSD

2. What is the most important consideration you make when you purchase an SSD
(price, performance, brand, other)?

Reliability .


----------



## Jafbuya

Have the winners been decided yet? :S


----------



## Krinkleneck

no, judging has only just begun. we will know on the eighth who won.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello OCN,

Apologies for the delay in announcing the winners. I am however pleased to announce our Winners of the Intel SSD contest below.

*TwilightEscape *

*jimmerk *

*cytoSiN *

Winners please PM me your shipping information and Title the PM ''Winner of Intel SSD'' and we will get your prizes off to you.

Thank you to our sponsors and thank you to the community for participating. We hope you enjoy your new SSD









Regards, 
ENTERPRISE


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Winners still have not claimed !

Winners Please PM me and we will get these shipped out to you


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Due to a prize winner not claiming their prize we have a new winner for one of our Intel SSD's.

Congratulations : TwilightEscape

I will Pm you shortly about claiming your prize.


----------

